# Around the Valley 2019-2020



## ISUCC

may as well start a new around the valley thread

congrats to Illinois State tonight, coming from down quite a bit to D2 Truman State to pick up a huge exhibition win at home.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> may as well start a new around the valley thread
> 
> congrats to Illinois State tonight, coming from down quite a bit to D2 Truman State to pick up a huge exhibition win at home.



What is a "huge" exhibition win? I assume you mean huge because they almost got beat?? 

Still don't see how it's huge - in the grand scheme of thing means nothing at all...


----------



## Parsons

Sarcasm,I believe.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Parsons said:


> Sarcasm,I believe.



Thanks... I'm never sick and I've been sick the last 24 hrs. Not grasping anything...


----------



## ISUCC

so do we have an exhibition game? When?

And yes, I was being sarcastic, as usual

In other exhibition games, SIU also came from behind to pick up a huge exhibition win over Minnesota State this week. There are lots of secret scrimmages and exhibition games going on these days


----------



## sycamore tuff

ISUCC said:


> so do we have an exhibition game? When?
> 
> And yes, I was being sarcastic, as usual
> 
> In other exhibition games, SIU also came from behind to pick up a huge exhibition win over Minnesota State this week. There are lots of secret scrimmages and exhibition games going on these days



The Minnesota State Screaming Eagles? Is Dobber still one of the assistants there?  Oh, that was football.


----------



## BrokerZ

With Hulman Center being unusable right now, I doubt we have an exhibition game.


----------



## TreeTop

BrokerZ said:


> With Hulman Center being unusable right now, I doubt we have an exhibition game.



That is correct and also the reason for the second "secret scrimmage" vs Murray State...at least, seemingly.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Maybe we could play Rose Hulman at their place this year. :lol:


----------



## sycamorebacker

TreeTop said:


> That is correct and also the reason for the second "secret scrimmage" vs Murray State...at least, seemingly.



Yes, we chose a 2nd scrimmage instead of an exhibition game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

"These guys are program type guys. Not just are they really good players that work awfully hard, they are really good young men."@IndStMBB Head Coach, Greg Lansing, goes 1-on-1 with us to talk about the league and the upcoming season. pic.twitter.com/miWrrbVrW6— MVC Basketball (@ValleyHoops) October 26, 2019


----------



## skdent1414

Any news on today’s scrimmage?


----------



## Buckhorn

A Racer fan asked the same ques. over on their Forum...you'd think that FBI/DOJ-type leaks would be surfacing!

I see where Monday USI/UE will do battle in E-ville @ Ford Center - 6 PM cst.

https://www.14news.com/2019/10/27/usi-vs-ue-basketball-exhibition-game-set-monday-ford-center/


----------



## pbutler218

Sycamores lost 73-69. Didn't have a full compliment of players though. Todd Golden has all the scoring details and such on Twitter. Looks like we got outrebounded pretty badly.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> Sycamores lost 73-69. Didn't have a full compliment of players though. Todd Golden has all the scoring details and such on Twitter. Looks like we got outrebounded pretty badly.



Well kinda... True Frosh LaRavia is the only one who didn’t play that’s expected to have an impact. 

Brink didn’t play can’t count on him. 

Martin walk-on that doesn’t amount to much. 

Hankins red-shirt often injured thus far amounts to nothing. 

Neese only played 10 mins? Hurt? Foul trouble? 

Dismissing the outcome due to “not a full deck” doesn’t do anything for me when the face cards all played...


----------



## Buckhorn

pbutler218 said:


> Sycamores lost 73-69. Didn't have a full compliment of players though. Todd Golden has all the scoring details and such on Twitter. Looks like we got outrebounded pretty badly.



From the Racer Board it appears that Murray also had a contingent of "impact players" who didn't see the floor.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Buckhorn said:


> From the Racer Board it appears that Murray also had a contingent of "impact players" who didn't see the floor.



Regardless. It matters not who had a full roster and who didn't. 

These happen in "secret" because they're glorified practices - the intended purpose is not for fans and media to think this is a precursor for things to come... Either these guys will be able to man up and play when they actually roll the ball out when the game matters or they won't. You got to battle with the guys you have.

This team is going to be fine. Just going to have to exercise some chill from time to time.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Regardless. It matters not who had a full roster and who didn't.
> 
> These happen in "secret" because they're glorified practices - the intended purpose is not for fans and media to think this is a precursor for things to come... Either these guys will be able to man up and play when they actually roll the ball out when the game matters or they won't. You got to battle with the guys you have.
> 
> This team is going to be fine. Just going to have to exercise some chill from time to time.



Agree.  To say it's early is an understatement.  My thoughts are:

Agbo will be work in progress.  Should take a while to adapt, if ever.  Could be a year.  
Probably substantial minutes from two freshmen C Barnes and T Williams. 
11 assists is good for JB. 
I'm sure JB and TK could score more if needed.  The scrimmages are to give others some experience.
Disappointed not to see BK mentioned.  Maybe he will finish his career as a 6-3 guy.  
We need Agbo or Brinkmeyer to contribute in the middle.  
Hopefully, C Williams can be consistent offensively and play some D and rebound.  

Murray State is no small chore. 
In The Quick and the Dead, after Gene Hackman shot the young DeCaprio in a duel, the kid said "man, that was fast."  Our freshmen and Agbo were probably thinking "man, these guys are taking this game SERIOUSLY."


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Evansville and USI are tied at the half. I didn't realize Clayton Hughes transferred to USI, but he has 9 points so far (game's leader so far) and a dunk at the end of the first half. Not watching the game but following the live stats. Guess I have to pull for USI since Hughes is on the team.


----------



## Buckhorn

Even 'Backer can explain the "Law of Acceleration" on this: :laugh:

https://twitter.com/TweetsOfHendrix/status/1188967036224974848

Aces +2 @ 10 min left. Each squad w/ 15 TO's. Hughes now out w/ 3 fouls. UE shooting 33% (5/21 3's).

https://radio.securenetsystems.net/cwa/WJPS

Attendance: 6,263


----------



## Sycamorefan96

HAHAHAHA!!! Aces miss 3 FTs in a row with 0.5 left and the game is going to OT.

Aces win 71-68.


----------



## Buckhorn

Hughes fouled out...threw the inbounds pass @ the end of regulation that was intercepted by UE @ half-court, who was fouled & missed 3 FT's. 

USI scored 40pts. in the paint, so it seems that UE needs that 6'9" transfer from Pitt (he's eligible in December).


----------



## Buckhorn

Nice pic of ex-Syc Hughes...note that USI plays @ Mackey Arena Friday night.

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...overtime-win-crosstown-exhibition/4072903002/

The Aces forum is usually "calm & collect," but there's a few pissed off fans after last night! :laugh:

http://www.purpleacesfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1841&start=200


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Loyola down by 9 at half against UINDY. Bradley beat Millikin 91-52 earlier.

Update: I fell asleep but Indianapolis took care of Loyola last night and led by double digits most of the 2nd half. If I am not mistaken I think they also beat Valpo last season in an exhibition. I remember when we played them a few years ago and they were beating us going into the final media timeout (we won however).

Every year I find myself asking if the MVC can get any worse and so far this season the answer is yes. Right now there are 4-5 teams that appear to be trash and thankfully we are not one of them.


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Loyola down by 9 at half against UINDY. Bradley beat Millikin 91-52 earlier.
> 
> Update: I fell asleep but Indianapolis took care of Loyola last night and led by double digits most of the 2nd half. If I am not mistaken I think they also beat Valpo last season in an exhibition. I remember when we played them a few years ago and they were beating us going into the final media timeout (we won however).
> 
> Every year I find myself asking if the MVC can get any worse and so far this season the answer is yes. Right now there are 4-5 teams that appear to be trash and thankfully we are not one of them.



If only these conditions would stay the same, but as we well know, it's pre-season and _GOOD COACHES_ are able to bring their "cream to the top" when it comes to "buttering their toast" come March.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Buckhorn said:


> If only these conditions would stay the same, but as we well know, it's pre-season and _GOOD COACHES_ are able to bring their "cream to the top" when it comes to "buttering their toast" come March.



Clever. And yet only one MVC coach will be buttering their toast in the only tournament that matters...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Missouri State beat Washington U (D3) 76-59 in their exhibition game. However MSU only led by 2 at halftime.

Not MVC but EIU beat UMSL (our first home opponent) 66-51. However the game was single digits most of the game.


----------



## ISUCC

6 games on tap tonight in the MVC

Bradley at St Joe's

UC Davis at Loyola

Toledo at Valpo

Arkansas Little Rock at Missouri State

Old Dominion at UNI

Illinois Wesleyan at SIU


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley opens with a loss at St Joe's 86-81


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The MVC is amazing! 3 bid league lets go! Best mid major around. We out here.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Little Rock beats MO State previously 0-7 vs. them. Ya all MVC swallowrs are hilarious year in and year out. Loyal to a fault doesn’t do it justice. Living on the glory days kids - I remember them well... 

Little Rock and Saint Joseph on opening night what a joke...


----------



## ISUCC

All games are final now. 

UNI, Valpo, Loyola, and SIU all won

Bradley lost on the road at St Joe's, Missouri State lost at home to Arkansas Little Rock

So we start out 4-2, or 3-2 vs D1 teams


----------



## Prisonmate

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The MVC is amazing! 3 bid league lets go! Best mid major around. We out here.





SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Little Rock beats MO State previously 0-7 vs. them. Ya all MVC swallowrs are hilarious year in and year out. Loyal to a fault doesn’t do it justice. Living on the glory days kids - I remember them well...
> 
> Little Rock and Saint Joseph on opening night what a joke...



Unless there’s posts hidden, there’s not a person in this thread this would remotely describe.


----------



## skdent1414

Just to put the Missouri State loss in perspective, they were the MVC preseason favorite. They lost to the preseason 11th place pick out of the sunbelt conference at HOME.


----------



## BrokerZ

I know it was on the road, but the St. Joseph loss is worse. They’re terrible...worse than Arkansas Little Rock. 

Regardless, not a good start to the season for the Valley as a whole. The Toledo win for Valpo is pretty impressive, though. Toledo is a solid squad.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Fun fact: The last time a team from the MVC, that is currently in the conference, received an at-large bid was 2007 (SIU). So it's been 12 years. There's a reason Creighton and Wichita moved on and quite frankly they made the right move. 

Northern Iowa in 2015 would have received an at-large, but they won the tournament in St Louis and were ranked 11th. If the MVC is ever a 2 bid league again it's going to be because someone won 28+ games, but failed to win the tournament. And that team is going to have to have a couple of "good wins" and not get blown out in the MVC tournament.

Had Loyola lost in the MVC championship game in 2018, they would have been 27-6, and most experts agree that they would not have received an at-large bid. Loyola had also beaten a ranked Florida team on the road earlier that season.

At large bids are going to be the rare exception and not the norm. I fully expect this league to be seeded anywhere from 12-14 most years.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Fun fact: The last time a team from the MVC, that is currently in the conference, received an at-large bid was 2007 (SIU). So it's been 12 years. There's a reason Creighton and Wichita moved on and quite frankly they made the right move.
> 
> Northern Iowa in 2015 would have received an at-large, but they won the tournament in St Louis and were ranked 11th. If the MVC is ever a 2 bid league again it's going to be because someone won 28+ games, but failed to win the tournament. And that team is going to have to have a couple of "good wins" and not get blown out in the MVC tournament.
> 
> Had Loyola lost in the MVC championship game in 2018, they would have been 27-6, and most experts agree that they would not have received an at-large bid. Loyola had also beaten a ranked Florida team on the road earlier that season.
> 
> At large bids are going to be the rare exception and not the norm. I fully expect this league to be seeded anywhere from 12-14 most years.



This is good stuff and my point is we’ve still got fans that think 2007 was like 2 years ago when it was 2017... They forgot that 0 was actually a 1. It’s lost on some people that this league is nothing like it used to be. On top of that the NCAA has rigged the system against mid majors and has no interest in putting more midmajors in the tournament... The expanded field was for middle of the pack B10, B12, ACC and SEC teams. Simple as that.


----------



## ISUCC

Just one MVC game tonight, in the first half at ILS, Belmont is ahead of the Redbirds


----------



## Buckhorn

73-68 IL St w/ 1:28

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=281393

Big win for Redbirds...

https://www.pantagraph.com/sports/c...cle_b0da1861-7590-5e38-9fb4-da936a70f55c.html

ISU bench depth pulled this one out. Shox transfer G Torres had a nice game. 6'9" 240 lb. Melbourne, FL frosh played a good game against Belmont's two 6'11" boyz.

https://goredbirds.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=6629


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State with a big home win over Belmont 79-72 tonight.


----------



## ISUCC

Just one game tonight in the MVC - Drake is hosting Kennesaw State and winning by over 20 near the end of the 1st half

Drake did win handily this evening. 

More games on Friday night


----------



## Buckhorn

Furman just used Loyola as toilet paper in an 87-63 home sellout win in SC. Oh, those early-season cracks in the armour...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Buckhorn said:


> Furman just used Loyola as toilet paper in an 87-63 home sellout win in SC. Oh, those early-season cracks in the armour...



Loyola caught lightning in a bottle two years ago. They’re just a normal top 4 Valley team. Certainly no WSU, or even Creighton, for that matter.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola got SMOKED at Furman losing by 24, ugh

SIU is handling UTSA by 15 in the 2nd half

LOTS of games Saturday, including us FINALLY getting to play


----------



## Prisonmate

Loyola’s definitely a team we gotta pass up this year. We certainly have better guards.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU did win over UTSA, good win for them tonight.


----------



## Buckhorn

IndyTreeFan said:


> Loyola caught lightning in a bottle two years ago. They’re just a normal top 4 Valley team. Certainly no WSU, or even Creighton, for that matter.



LOL - the Ramblers couldn't wear a Shox or Jayz jockey strap! Their 6'9" kid (Krutwig) hasn't added an oz. of muscle definition in 3 yrs and his play reflects this. I think he scored 5pts tonight. The "Wuss Factor" eating away @ his heart. Loyola will be LUCKY to finish top half this season. Been eat'n too much candy and read'n about "how good they are!" :wacko:


----------



## Buckhorn

*Penny Hardaway Spends $11,500 to Move the Nation's #1 Recruit/Family to Memphis*

...and the kid never knew about it? LOL

https://www.cbssports.com/college-b...rder-to-play-after-ncaa-rules-him-ineligible/


----------



## Buckhorn

UE blowing out Ball State @ Ford Ctr, 50-32 w/ 15 min left in a "sleepy" game. Ford Ctr. reminds me of a funeral home...

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/mbball/media

Cards down 75-71 w/ :44 sec left.


----------



## ISUCC

winners today in the MVC, UNI, Bradley and Evansville, while SIU, Valpo, and Indiana State came up short. 3-3 on the day

SIU, Missouri State, and Illinois State play Sunday


----------



## Buckhorn

UE/Ball State highlights (note Williams & Cunliffe):

http://www.purpleacesfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=46600&sid=07981ad08d3d2769130f2d3ee3fc7088#p46600


----------



## Bluethunder

Southern Illinois down 12 at the half at Oakland.

As has already been said in this thread, the MVC is ripe for the picking.


----------



## Bluethunder

SIU goes down 61-52.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State with a big win over Alabama State today, Illinois State and Arkansas Little Rock are at the half, ILS by 4


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Not sure I would call beating Alabama State a big win. Only beating them by 9 is kind of embarrasing actually. MSU has not impressed me at all so far.

Also going back to Loyola; they should have never been invited. I know they had their Final 4 run, but they were garbage for 30 years before that and still don't have much of a fan base. Not only that, they don't have football or baseball.


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State closes out the day with a big home win over Arkansas Little Rock 75-70. This is the same team that won at Missouri State to open the season. 

So the MVC goes 2-1 on the day. 

One game Monday, Drake at Cincinnati at 7pm


----------



## Buckhorn

*Louisville Pounds Youngstown St. in Home Opener*

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...own-state-final-score-stats-recap/2531644001/


----------



## TreeTop

Anyone know how many NBA prospects play for Louisville?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Drake down 42-18 in the 1st half to Cincinnati. If we finish on Thursday this year I will be extremely disappointed. This conference looks bad so far.


----------



## ISUCC

Drake lost like 81-59 or something like that, they were never in it. 

More games tomorrow I believe


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Illinois State with a big home win over Belmont 79-72 tonight.



Is Belmont a big win? I know it's Belmont, but they lost a first round draft pick and have a new coach -- albeit not much should change I don't think. But still, how were they projected this year?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> Anyone know how many NBA prospects play for Louisville?



Three that play major minutes in Nwora, Enoch and Williamson. Igiehon will likely grow into one. 

They have a couple guys that may get overseas looks. Sutton is one I think.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is Belmont a big win? I know it's Belmont, but they lost a first round draft pick and have a new coach -- albeit not much should change I don't think. But still, how were they projected this year?



They were picked to win the OVC this year. They won't be as good as they were last season I don't think, but they are still a solid group. I watched them blow out Samford last night. I just think they are still adjusting to the new coach a little, but they will be fine this year.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Three that play major minutes in Nwora, Enoch and Williamson. Igiehon will likely grow into one.
> 
> They have a couple guys that may get overseas looks. Sutton is one I think.



Thank you!  Three and a possible fourth...that's big time.

Overseas pro-prospects don't worry me since we have multiple ourselves.


----------



## Buckhorn

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is Belmont a big win? I know it's Belmont, but they lost a first round draft pick and have a new coach -- albeit not much should change I don't think. But still, how were they projected this year?



The Birdz lost 100-89 last year in Nashville, so yes, it was a BIG win! Ya, they lost Windler, but any squad that rotates two decent 6'-11" big men inside has a helluva foundation to build around. The soph Kunkel also is a solid Div I guard. They'll get an idea this weekend re: how good they can be v. Boston College.


----------



## pbutler218

Evansville leading #1 Kentucky 34-30 at halftime.


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville still winning at Kentucky, up two with 8:24 to play


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is Belmont a big win? I know it's Belmont, but they lost a first round draft pick and have a new coach -- albeit not much should change I don't think. But still, how were they projected this year?



I should probably clarify my descriptions of MVC wins, LOL, since the MVC has regressed to new levels of sucktitude in the post WSU/Creighton era, any win we get over another mid major I classify as a "big" win, any win we get over a BCS school is a "huge" win, and if an MVC school beats a ranked team, like Evansville is doing at Kentucky tonight, then that's a "MASSIVE" win.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Evansville still winning at Kentucky, up two with 8:24 to play



Go Aces! This conference needs a "massive" win!


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> Evansville still winning at Kentucky, up two with 8:24 to play



Just got home and yooooo..didn't see this coming


----------



## meistro

Aces point guard dribbling way too much and not aware of the clock


----------



## Bluethunder

Aces win 67-64.  Wow!


----------



## meistro

Wow! great win Evansville. I thought their point guard was gonna blow it for them down the stretch. Hope we can do the same thing tomorrow night to Louisville.


----------



## Buckhorn

Sam Cunliffe, their Kansas Jayhawk transfer, sank 2 FT's to seal the win...here's the PUDDING:

https://ukathletics.com/sidearmstats/mbball/media

https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...-1-uk-upset-evansville-rupp-arena/2562066001/

CBS Highlights:

https://www.cbssports.com/college-b...upset-by-evansville-in-stunner-at-rupp-arena/



https://www.courierpress.com/story/...ketballs-upset-over-no-1-kentucky/2582835001/

Kinda like ISU in '79:

https://www.courierpress.com/videos...ollowing-upset-over-no-1-kentucky/2585122001/


----------



## ISUCC

now THAT was a MASSIVE win for Evansville! 

Missouri State with a big win over Cleveland State

Valpo is up on SIU-E with 6 minutes left

Loyola is losing to Coppin State with 7 minutes left


----------



## ISUCC

Valpo wins easily at SIU-E, while Loyola loses at home to........Coppin State, good lord. I'm not even sure how to describe that loss? 

MVC goes 3-1 on the night


----------



## BrokerZ

I’ll give all credit where credit is due: Evansville played an outstanding game tonight. They were prepared, played as a team, and obviously believed they could win and weren’t intimidated by the opponent. 

I hope watching Evansville win tonight gives our guys a little bit of extra confidence going into Louisville. It can be done.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Really the bigger story here is this is exactly what the NCAA has made a concentrated effort to move away from come March with fewer and fewer mid-majors being selected for the tournament... 

When I was growing up wins like this mattered for our league - each non-conference win by an MVC school was like a feather in our cap. Don’t be mad at me for giving zero cares in the world that Evansville beat whoever last night - blame the NCAA who’s really attempted to ruin the mid-major programs.

At least Bank Shot Buck Horn is happy this morning! Soooo I've got that to be thankful for.


----------



## Buckhorn

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Really the bigger story here is this is exactly what the NCAA has made a concentrated effort to move away from come March with fewer and fewer mid-majors being selected for the tournament...
> 
> When I was growing up wins like this mattered for our league - each non-conference win by an MVC school was like a feather in our cap. Don’t be mad at me for giving zero cares in the world that Evansville beat whoever last night - blame the NCAA who’s really attempted to ruin the mid-major programs.
> 
> At least Bank Shot Buck Horn is happy this morning! Soooo I've got that to be thankful for.



Looks like I'm not the only person w/ Hoosier roots that's happy...

https://twitter.com/IndianaOnBTN/st...ketballs-upset-over-no-1-kentucky/2582835001/


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Buckhorn said:


> Looks like I'm not the only person w/ Hoosier roots that's happy...
> 
> https://twitter.com/IndianaOnBTN/st...ketballs-upset-over-no-1-kentucky/2582835001/



Because I care what BTN and Indiana University think about last night... Man I am not that hard up for college athletics. I pay attention to the Sycamores and that's about it anymore when it comes to college sports. Was a day once upon a time - but that day is long gone. At the end of the day Evansville could have beat Southern Indiana last night and you would have been divided but happy with the outcome.


----------



## Buckhorn

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Because I care what BTN and Indiana University think about last night... Man I am not that hard up for college athletics. I pay attention to the Sycamores and that's about it anymore when it comes to college sports. Was a day once upon a time - but that day is long gone. At the end of the day Evansville could have beat Southern Indiana last night and you would have been divided but happy with the outcome.



The "Morgan-ator" knows all...LOL


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Buckhorn said:


> The "Morgan-ator" knows all...LOL



I mean longevity of this relationship between you and I really makes it pretty predictable - we all know you like Evansville more than Terre Haute/Indiana State you can just admit that at this point or you can't it's all the same. 

After years on here with multiple screen names to hide behind I think about 80% of what I post here is really just repeating past thoughts and plugging them in where they fit. My brain is basically just recycling old information and making it new again.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I was happy for Evansville. They are a sleeping giant in a way in this conference. They have just been bad for so long that fans in Evansville lost interest. Maybe this will help bring some of them back. They used to pack out their games when they were winning.

If this conference wants to be taken seriously it will have to win more games like these. Most just view this as a big upset and nothing else. I guess Evansville could get an at-large bid if they keep winning, but using "Evansville" and "at-large" in the same sentence almost makes me LOL.

Heck we can't get at-large bids to the NIT anymore. Drake won like 24 games last year and were sent to the CIT or CBI.


----------



## ISUCC

3 games in the MVC tonight, INS, Drake, and UNI all play


----------



## ISUCC

Drake and UNI will pick up wins tonight. 

Valpo lost guard Ryan Fazekas to a wrist injury, he'll be out a while


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> *After years on here with multiple screen names to hide behind* I think about 80% of what I post here is really just repeating past thoughts and plugging them in where they fit. My brain is basically just recycling old information and making it new again.



POT calls KETTLE BLACK.


----------



## ISUCC

Just one game in the MVC tonight, IU-Kokomo at Evansville. It's underway now


----------



## Westbadenboy

If history tells us anything ….Kokomo by 7 pts tonight


----------



## Westbadenboy

*IU Everywhere  !*

And by the way, does every IU extension campus now have a basketball team ???
IU - Kokomo …..are you kidding me ???
:wacko:


----------



## Buckhorn

Westbadenboy said:


> And by the way, does every IU extension campus now have a basketball team ???
> IU - Kokomo …..are you kidding me ???
> :wacko:



Look @ their roster...should be "Indianapolis-Kokomo!"

As far as the game on only 1 day rest, the Aces cruised:

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/mbball/media 

Kokomo ventures into soul-saving v. Moody Bible Institute in their next game! They do have a transfer from Ball State (Spicer) who's not bad.


----------



## ISUCC

The Aces did follow up the massive Kentucky win with a big win over IU-Kokomo 89-71


----------



## ISUCC

One big game on tap tonight, Missouri State at Xavier, 7pm


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I’ll be missing that for the Terre Haute debut on LivePd.


----------



## pbutler218

Missouri State lost a tough one at Xavier 59-56.


----------



## ISUCC

pbutler218 said:


> Missouri State lost a tough one at Xavier 59-56.



they were down 10-0 right off the bat and never really recovered, good moral win for them though.


----------



## ISUCC

Just 4 games in the MVC today

UNI with a big win over Northern Colorado by 5

Loyola with a 2nd big win over St Joseph's by 17

Bradley hosts UIC at 8pm

SIU hosts San Francisco at 8pm


----------



## ISUCC

in the night games, Bradley is wining over UIC late in the 2nd half, while San Franscisco is destroying SIU by 20 or more at SIU. 

So the MVC will hopefully end 3-1 on the day


----------



## Buckhorn

I watched a few minutes of the SIU game...they should've kept Hinson! Sic.

https://siusalukis.com/news/2019/11/16/mens-basketball-san-francisco-powers-past-siu-76-60.aspx


----------



## ISUCC

Just 4 games today

Indiana State vs Ball State 

North Dakota at Valpo

Central Florida at Illinois State 

Simpson at Drake

Probably a 2-2 or 3-1 type day


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Watching the Redbird game on ESPN3. They are mugging the shit out of UCF and the refs are letting it go. UCF is visibly shaken and down by 4.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Redbirds still holding tough despite being out manned. They don't rebound well. 

#1 is doing some very nice things on both ends. They're playing small ball with Chastain at the 4 They're running him through the middle for post entry feeds and if the opposing big is slow, he's just hitting a free throw J. Since he is a good shooter, this is a nice little set for them. 

Crazy to see how they went from having 2 quality bigs in recent years to having none that I've seen since watching.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lack of rebounding squandered the game for Illinois State.

They had a pretty OoB play set with 14 seconds left but their guy slipped under the basket trying to stop. Guys were slipping all over the floor the last 4 minutes on both ends. 

They got the ball back with 3.7 and their guard dribbled it off his foot and then they didn't even get a shot. 67-65 UCF.


----------



## Buckhorn

Dawkins has a pretty nice squad again this season, often playing two (2) 6'11"ers at the same time. He lost 7'6" C Tacko Fall to the Celtics, where he's now playing G-League & w/ the main club. 

Curious why they never sought to wipe the floor after those incidents, as there was obviously sweat (or something) on the floor. It came back to bite the Birdz.

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=281395


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Watched the tail end of UND/Valpo. 

UND was majorly outmanned. Valpo just did what they wanted. Nick Robinson had a nice little spurt while I was viewing. He would have fit in well here -- definitely an old school Lansing type of player. He hit a nice 17 foot bank shot from the elbow extended. I tipped my cap.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

This brought flashbacks of the NIT game a few years ago. ILST is good at blowing late leads it seems, especially against UCF. Really wanted to see the Jailbirds win since UCF is in the AAC. UE gets their chance against SMU.

Happy about the Valpo win though. Yes I am one of those fans that cheers on the conference.


----------



## ISUCC

2-2 on the day, big wins from Drake and Valpo, while both ISU's lost


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> 2-2 on the day, big wins from Drake and Valpo, while both ISU's lost



Drake win was not a big win. They beat a HS JV team.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Drake win was not a big win. They beat a HS JV team.



Gotta read this shit from this guy all season. He’s clueless


----------



## Prisonmate

He’s 100% being sarcastic and everyone is falling for it. :lol:


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Evansville is 30th (receiving votes) in the latest AP Top 25 poll that came out today. We'll see how long that lasts.

In football there are 4 MVFC schools in the Top 10 for the second straight week: the XDSU's, ILST, and UNI. SIU is 26th.


----------



## Buckhorn

Tonight's game @ Ford Center v. SMU will be a good test re: the validity of those votes. They'll be much tougher when they get the 6'9" Pitt transfer eligible in December. Hard to shoot over a 7'4" wingspan INSIDE.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I wonder what kind of crowd they will have tonight? They had 5200 against IU-Kokomo. SMU is 3-0 and a bigger name opponent so I'd think it would be bigger than 5200. UE is favored by 2.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Hey sycamorefan96, Do you have a job besides keeping Jason's sports forum going?


----------



## TreeTop

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I wonder what kind of crowd they will have tonight? They had 5200 against IU-Kokomo. SMU is 3-0 and a bigger name opponent so I'd think it would be bigger than 5200. UE is favored by 2.



I'd like to think it will be a near sell out.


----------



## Buckhorn

https://www.espn.com/mens-college-b...acc-evansville-lead-espn+-weekly-viewer-guide

ESPN+ plugging it @ #3 game to watch this WEEK.

Here's what the home boyz are thinking:

https://amp.courierpress.com/amp/4222839002?__twitter_impression=true

Looks like UE trying to fill the place:


Re: Game 4: UE (3-0) vs Southern Methodist (3-0)

Postby stl scooter » 9 minutes ago

*Starting at 5PM, the first 88 fans at the ticket window get $8 tickets for section 113. Tell all of your friends!!!*


----------



## Sycamorefan96

sycamore tuff said:


> Hey sycamorefan96, Do you have a job besides keeping Jason's sports forum going?



You could say keeping up with MVC and OVC sports is my second job :laugh:.


----------



## ISUCC

Just the one game tonight, Evansville hosts SMU, we'll see if the Aces can back up their program-defining wins over Kentucky and IU-Kokomo with a win over SMU?? Should be a great game!


----------



## Buckhorn

ISUCC said:


> Just the one game tonight, Evansville hosts SMU, we'll see if the Aces can back up their program-defining wins over Kentucky and IU-Kokomo with a win over SMU?? Should be a great game!



"Program defining?" LOL
Nothing like objectivity in following the MVC.

I see a lot of empty seats. Still a long way to go (if ever) to catch up to the Sloan/Humes Era @ Roberts Stadium...much like ISU's reality of returning to the Bird Era.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

SMU leads 25-21 at the break. Evansville is more talented, but they are jacking up too many 3's. If they take it to the basket more in the 2nd half I think UE will win.

The crowd is definitely not as big as I was expecting either. It's not bad, but it's no where near where it should be for a big game like this.


----------



## Buckhorn

*Rebounding: 47-25 - Aces Clobbered on the Boards/2nd Chance Pts.*

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/mbball/media

Couldn't handle that 6'9", 6'8", 6'8" front line. Where was Cunliffe, who was benched most of the game?  Don't see what McCarty see's in the 6'0" Givance. He's a major weakness in their backcourt. Poor passer...doesn't read the "D" well while dribbling into traffic, and mostly over matched in keeping bigger guards off the boards. The Mustangs really took advantage of this w/ their tandem 6'4" guards. SMU had 16 2nd chance points, equating to 27% of their total offense And as far as "depth" in the backcourt, the Aces have NONE.

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...rfect-start-comes-end-against-smu/4224633002/


----------



## ISUCC

a chance to bounce back tonight after the disappointing Evansville loss last night, 3 key games tonight

Norfolk State at Bradley

UT-Martin at Northern Iowa

SIU at Murray State

probably a 1-2 or 2-1 type night for the MVC

all on ESPN+


----------



## Buckhorn

Good game down @ Murray w/ Racers up 34-28 @ half.

Racers top SIU, 79-66.

https://thesouthern.com/sports/coll...cle_382a2d50-bde6-5679-8204-fa4f242a94be.html


----------



## ISUCC

UNI and Bradley pick up the big wins for the MVC tonight, while SIU loses at Murray State

More games on Weds.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Murray St had a big crowd too. They really messed up not adding them a couple of years ago. They always have a good team. What's frustrating is that if St Louis U wanted in we would play with 11 and it would no longer be an excuse.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Murray St had a big crowd too. They really messed up not adding them a couple of years ago. They always have a good team. What's frustrating is that if St Louis U wanted in we would play with 11 and it would no longer be an excuse.



It's all about the private schools and their desire to not add anyone with football.  The publics in the MVC should bolt and take the name, just like the privates in the Big East did.  Add a couple of the better public programs and go to it...


----------



## ISUCC

just 2 games tonight

Loyola hosts IUPUI

UNI plays for the 2nd straight night, hosting Cornell College

hopefully a 2-0 night, but 1-1 is certainly possible


----------



## Buckhorn

ISU's last opponent (Ball State) LOST in Muncie tonight to N. KY, 59-57. NKU is currently playing w/o their starting 6'6" PG who's out w/ a hand injury until January.


----------



## ISUCC

the MVC will indeed go 2-0 tonight with Northern Iowa picking up a solid win over D-III Cornell College at UNI, while Loyola will get a big win over IUPUI, who had just defeated a very nice South Florida team in their most recent game. 

More MVC action on Thursday


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> It's all about the private schools and their desire to not add anyone with football.  The publics in the MVC should bolt and take the name, just like the privates in the Big East did.  Add a couple of the better public programs and go to it...




believe it's a bit more complicated than just bolting and keeping the name; pretty sure the Big East argued (behind closed doors) for weeks/months

not sure what "better public programs" exist that will jump to the "new (old) MVC"


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Add Murray State and the 4 Dakota schools. If our conference had a new name it wouldn't matter to me. However since we have the MVFC name I am somewhat confident we would get to keep the MVC name. Yes there is added travel but if we actually used travel partners (play in Fargo on Thursday and play in Grand Forks Saturday) it wouldn't be that bad. There are other conferences out there that travel more than that and their schools have way smaller budgets than ours.

I could also live with rotating the tournament between St Louis and Sioux Falls every other year. Or just move it to Des Moines where it would be in the middle for everyone.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Add Murray State and the 4 Dakota schools. If our conference had a new name it wouldn't matter to me. However since we have the MVFC name I am somewhat confident we would get to keep the MVC name. Yes there is added travel but if we actually used travel partners (play in Fargo on Thursday and play in Grand Forks Saturday) it wouldn't be that bad. There are other conferences out there that travel more than that and their schools have way smaller budgets than ours.
> 
> I could also live with rotating the tournament between St Louis and Sioux Falls every other year. Or just move it to Des Moines where it would be in the middle for everyone.




what's the gain?  More travel and instead of 4 private schools creating an imbalance in the MVC, you have the 4 Dakota schools creating an imbalance in the league


----------



## ISUCC

Three games today in the MVC

Missouri State is losing to Miami in the 2nd half

Lehigh is at Drake tonight 

Indiana State plays Duquesne at 6:30pm

Probably looking at an 0-3 or 1-2 type day for the MVC


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State picks up a nice moral victory for the MVC with a 74-70 loss to Miami today


----------



## Sycamorefan96

4Q_iu said:


> what's the gain?  More travel and instead of 4 private schools creating an imbalance in the MVC, you have the 4 Dakota schools creating an imbalance in the league



The gain is that you have a conference where every member's focus is football and basketball. Whenever decisions needed made, they would be made in the interests of both sports. With the private non-football schools being in the conference that isn't the case. The MVC's main goal seems to be adding private schools in big markets. That does not benefit football in any way.


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycamorefan96 said:


> The gain is that you have a conference where every member's focus is football and basketball. Whenever decisions needed made, they would be made in the interests of both sports. With the private non-football schools being in the conference that isn't the case. The MVC's main goal seems to be adding private schools in big markets. That does not benefit football in any way.



...and those "big markets" rarely attach to the smaller fish in the aquarium! It's a wasted "dream" of Doug Elgin to use this justification when expanding. Ya, all the newspapers, TV stations, population , etc. looks good on paper. But REALITY is another story. How much notoriety has Loyola-Chicago or Valpo been getting lately? lol


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State and Indiana State with MVC losses today

Drake is on it's way to an easy win over Patriot League team Lehigh University. 

So it'll be a 1-2 day for the MVC today. 

More games Friday


----------



## Prisonmate

Don’t blame budget-challenged programs for not adding schools out in the Dakotas but it makes me sad Murray State’s program and fan base wasn’t added to the league. Still wonder what was pulled off to cause that blunder.


----------



## ISUCC

HUGE Friday for the MVC today, a chance to prove the MVC is one of the best low to middle mid major conferences this year, 6 games on tap today

Valpo vs Grand Canyon  1pm

Missouri State vs Saint Joseph's  2:30pm

Indiana State vs Loyola Marymount  4pm

Illinois State vs Cincinnati   5:45pm

Radford vs Bradley   7pm

Evansville vs East Carolina  8pm

hopefully looking at a 3-3 type day, or possibly 2-4 depending on how games play out today.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Prisonmate said:


> Don’t blame budget-challenged programs for not adding schools out in the Dakotas but it makes me sad Murray State’s program and fan base wasn’t added to the league. Still wonder what was pulled off to cause that blunder.




conference wanted to maintain balance between "football schools" (public) and "basketball-only schools" (private)

not must to consider/ponder or wonder


----------



## ISUCC

The MVC is off to a better than expected start today with Valpo picking up an important win over WAC power Grand Canyon University by 4 points

Missouri State is currently playing Saint Joseph's


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The Bears allow SJ to make a 15-2 run late. MSU now only leads by 2 at the under 4 after leading by 12 just a few minutes prior.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State and Indiana State with huge unexpected wins for the MVC today! 

MSU squeaks by St Joseph's 71-69, while Indiana State goes on a late run to beat Loyola Marymount for it's first D-I win of the season. 

Illinois State is up on Cincinnati 33-30 at the half.


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> Missouri State and Indiana State with huge unexpected wins for the MVC today!
> 
> MSU squeaks by St Joseph's 71-69, while Indiana State goes on a late run to beat Loyola Marymount for it's first D-I win of the season.
> 
> Illinois State is up on Cincinnati 33-30 at the half.



I’m not liking any of your posts til you quit that sarcastic shit, lol


----------



## ISUCC

meistro said:


> I’m not liking any of your posts til you quit that sarcastic shit, lol



lol, it's all in good fun! Unfortunately most people aren't able to pick up the sarcasm

anyway, Illinois State is threatening to pick up a MAJOR win for the MVC if they can hang on and beat Cincinnati, they're up 8 with 8 minutes left. 

Bradley is up 18-12 on a very good Redford team mid first half. On ESPN3

So what was originally looking like a 2-4 or 3-3 type day for the MVC could turn into a 5-1 or 6-0 type day if teams unexpectedly keep winning!


----------



## ISUCC

Well, much like our game vs Duquesne, Illinois State led the entire 2nd half, only to see Cincinnati score and take the lead with :07 left to win the game 66-65, a near miss for the Redbirds but definitely a moral victory for them!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Illinois State needs to learn how to hold on to a lead. They should be 4-0 right now. They blew their home game against UCF and now this one against Cincinnati. They had this problem last year too.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley picks up another key MVC win by defeating Radford 70-61, that pushes the MVC to 4-1 on the day, with Evansville currently losing to 1-3 East Carolina at the half 30-26


----------



## Buckhorn

Aces nipped by East Carolina in Nassau, 85-68.  Talk on the Aces Forum of playing easier opposition like UK!


----------



## ISUCC

looks like the Aces are doing their best to impersonate the Sycamores of 2017-2018 when we pounded IU and then tanked the rest of the season. 

Evansville had the massive win over Kentucky, and has now lost to 1-3 East Carolina 85-68.

So the MVC ends the day 4-2


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Starting to think Kentucky just got Evansville'd. UE has not looked very good their past two games.


----------



## Buckhorn

Aces should've packed their DANCING SHOES, as they're playing these games in a BALLROOM! Also no "statfeed." Likely shortage of electricity in Nassau!

Aces getting assed whipped by A10 Conf foe George Washington, 45-30 @ half. McCarty never started CUNLIFFE or WILLIAMS. Aces Forum calling to "Fire McCarty" now...LOL

http://purpleacesfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1900&p=47905#p47905

Aces drop 3rd in row - 78-70.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I guess Evansville is back to their normal Thursday form again. Illinois State also lost by 14 to Western Kentucky.


----------



## ISUCC

yeah, the MVC goes 0-2 today, no surprise there, Evansville blew any momentum they had with the huge win at Kentucky, same as we did sadly after our season opening win at IU 2 years ago. 

4 games Sunday

Indiana State vs Air Force

Morgan State vs Evansville

Missouri State vs Buffalo

Valpo vs Nevada (now coached by Steve Alford)


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I guess Evansville is back to their normal Thursday form again. Illinois State also lost by 14 to Western Kentucky.



McCarty using GL's patented "doghouse-style" as a STARTING player "behavioral tool" is not winning many friends in the Pocket City. He recruited these guys with the premise that they'd be SHOOTING the basketball using an NBA style of offense. Now he's bitching at 'em about "not passing the ball around." LOL

As far as X's & O's are concerned, McCarty's still working on his "ABC's." Sure can tell the difference of losing two (2) Assistants w/ head coaching exp. Here's a statement supporting this thesis from the Aces Forum:

_I was ridiculed after the USI game by saying maybe Coach Mc was a good recruiter who couldn't coach that much. I said I was told by a retired college coach that was why Lickliter came with him. I am starting to think that information was correct. Too bad Lickliter, and Graves for that matter, left us. I see a very disappointing season, as much as I hope I am wrong._

UE wins Sunday's finale over Morgan/SSOM State, 115-112 in 3 OT's. A "Duane Klueh Era" ISC hoop score. Perhaps McCarty finally is listening to the "choir?"

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...le-overtime-win-over-morgan-state/4290522002/


----------



## ISUCC

3 games in the books today for the MVC, of course the big win for the day belongs to Evansville with a thrilling 115-112 triple OT win over a solid Morgan State team, nice that the Aces were able to get back on the win side after the signature Kentucky win! 

Missouri State lost a one point thriller to MAC power Buffalo, Missouri State had the last shot of the game but missed, so they fall to 3-4

and of course we defeated Air Force in the Bahamas to pick up yet another solid win to move to 2-4 on the season. 

One game later tonight as Valpo plays Steve Alford's Nevada Wolfpack


----------



## Buckhorn

ISUCC said:


> 3 games in the books today for the MVC, of course the big win for the day belongs to Evansville with a thrilling *113-112 triple OT win over a solid Morgan State team*...
> 
> Do you ever read the PRIOR posts?
> 
> 1. The score was 115-112;
> 2. How many pts. did Morgan/SSOM State LOSE by on Friday night? The opponent? Any idea where KenPom ranks Morgan/SSOM State? . Try #299. Liberty has a nice squad this season, ranked #4 in the Top 25 Mid-Majors. But a 40 pt loss by no means classifies MSU as a "solid team." and their KenPom ranking reinforces this.


----------



## ISUCC

looks like the MVC will end the day at 2-2, Valpo is currently getting blown out by Nevada 72-50 with a little over 5 minutes left in the game

We have more good games scheduled for Monday

Grand Canyon vs Illinois State

Loyola vs South Florida

Miami (Ohio) vs Drake

Bradley vs Northwestern


----------



## Buckhorn

USF got dinged by IUPUI a couple weeks ago in Tampa, 70-53, so I seriously doubt this contest will even build up a bead of sweat on Loyola, who blasted IUPUI in Chicago last week 85-62.


----------



## ISUCC

One other game to add for Monday, 

Valpo will play the loser of the Cincinnati vs Bowling Green game, right now Cincy is up 6 in the 2nd half


----------



## meistro

Are any conference rankings out yet? Just curious how the MVC is looking.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

meistro said:


> Are any conference rankings out yet? Just curious how the MVC is looking.



The MVC is 15th in the conference RPI rankings according to RealTimeRPI.


----------



## ISUCC

5 games on tap today, some quality wins available for MVC teams

Grand Canyon vs Illinois State

Loyola vs South Florida

Miami (Ohio) vs Drake

Bradley vs Northwestern

Valpo vs Cincinnati


----------



## Buckhorn

Sycamorefan96 said:


> The MVC is 15th in the conference RPI rankings according to RealTimeRPI.



Terrible...and I seriously doubt that we'll (MVC) see much upward mobility as the season progresses. Wichita State & Creighton seem so distant anymore.


***Dayton just trashed the peanut farmers & Tom Crean from GA in Maui, 80-61. Last 10 min of game was a cakewalk for Dayton. Obi Toppin was the "Name of the Day" among the ESPN2 boyz. Dayton plays the winner of the #3 MI St/VA Tech game tomorrow.


----------



## ISUCC

The MVC is missing PRIME opportunities today for key victories. We had a chance to beat MAC, AAC, and WAC powers today, but Illinois State lost to Grand Canyon, Loyola lost to South Florida, and Drake lost to Miami (Ohio). 

Valpo is currently playing AAC power Cincinnati, but I don't see Valpo winning that

Bradley plays Northwestern tonight at 8:30pm on FS1, that's probably our only shot at a win today. 

If our Sycamores can't take advantage of yet another sucky year in the MVC then there may not ever be any hope for us.


----------



## ISUCC

In yet another close game, this one in OT, Valpo becomes the 2nd MVC team to lose to an AAC team today, Cincinnati squeaked past the Crusaders 80-77 in OT, Valpo had the last shot in regulation, but missed. 

MVC is 0-4 today, Bradley is our last hope


----------



## Buckhorn

https://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/standings/_/group/62

Chicago boyz must've spent too much time on the Grand Cayman beaches. Sagarin rates USF next to the bottom of the AAC, with EAST CAROLINA (who def. UE last week) the WORST. He has Loyola 3rd in the MVC.

http://sagarin.com/sports/cbsend.htm

USF/Loyola:
https://loyolaramblers.com/news/201...econd-half-for-66-55-victory-over-loyola.aspx

***22 pts. in the 2nd half? Sad...


----------



## meistro

Seems a shame that Valley teams can't step up. Sure looks like a one bid league.


----------



## ISUCC

MVC is most definitely a one bid league. 

Bradley is on their way to making it a perfect 0-fer for the MVC today, they're getting hammered by nearly 20 points in their game against Northwestern tonight. It's mid 2nd half. 

So far there are 4 games tomorrow

Colorado State vs Loyola

Drake vs Northeastern

North Carolina Central vs SIU

Northern Iowa vs West Virginia

Can we even win just one game Tuesday?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

meistro said:


> Seems a shame that Valley teams can't step up. Sure looks like a one bid league.



At this point Northern Iowa is the only team that could realistically get an at-large bid and we'll see how they do the next few days against tougher competition.

It's sad to see how far this conference has fallen. I like to point fingers at Elgin, but it's not really his fault. He is at the mercy of the school presidents and if this league is going to be good again it starts with the existing programs getting better. We can add whoever but it doesn't matter if the rest of us don't step up.

The MVC was great when it was a good conference. However I think that a lot of us on here, including myself, are not satisfied with the make up of the conference. I don't have a definite answer for what we should do. I like the Dakota schools but I understand that they are just too far away. Unfortunately with the FBS FCS split there are not a lot of good public options in this area. I tend to think that long term if we paired up with WIU, EIU, SEMO, Murray, Austin Peay, and the other existing MVC publics it would probably work out fine. I get that EIU, WIU, and SEMO have bad basketball, but they have good football typically. Murray and UNI typically have good basketball. Most conferences have schools that tend to be good at one sport or the other. It might not be the best conference in the world but at least there would be common ground and a new place to start from. It's not really that big of a risk considering where we are at now as a conference. I think the sooner that people realize that we're a one bid league, the better. A team's seeding will reflect their record more than what conference they are in.


----------



## TreeTop

Maybe I'm in the minority of liking the make-up of the conference.  With the exception of missing out on Murray State, I think our additions are perfectly fine in Loyola and Valpo.  And to say that about Loyola, a FINAL FOUR team, is a quite an understatement.  Valpo...they're figuring it out and I'm confident they'll find the same type of success with the MVC as they had in the Horizon, eventually.

Even when WSU and Creighton were in the MVC, we were still often a one-bid league.  If some one wants to pull up the last 20-30 years of NCAA tourneys and share the number of teams the Valley had in the tourney, that'd be awesome, I'd love to see it.  But I'd be very surprised if the majority of the years had 2+ teams representing.


----------



## Buckhorn

TreeTop said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority of liking the make-up of the conference.  With the exception of missing out on Murray State, I think our additions are perfectly fine in Loyola and Valpo.
> 
> As others have previously cited, for the PSYCHOLOGY of "rivalry" to develop, you just can't be a "one-horse school." By taking Loyola & Valpo  and even Dallas Baptist (baseball), this has become the essence of the MVC. In case people forget..."rivalry" puts fans in the $tand$!


----------



## 4Q_iu

TreeTop said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority of liking the make-up of the conference.  With the exception of missing out on Murray State, I think our additions are perfectly fine in Loyola and Valpo.  And to say that about Loyola, a FINAL FOUR team, is a quite an understatement.  Valpo...they're figuring it out and I'm confident they'll find the same type of success with the MVC as they had in the Horizon, eventually.
> 
> Even when WSU and Creighton were in the MVC, we were still often a one-bid league.  If some one wants to pull up the last 20-30 years of NCAA tourneys and share the number of teams the Valley had in the tourney, that'd be awesome, I'd love to see it.  But I'd be very surprised if the majority of the years had 2+ teams representing.




It's been 46 years (1974-75) since the NCAA opened the MBB Tourney to multiple teams from a conference.  In those 45 tournaments (still awaiting the 2019-20 tourney), the MVC has been a 4-team league ONCE (2006), a 3-team league three times (2005, 1999 & 1985); they've been a 2-team league 20 times and a 1-bid league 21 times.

Over the past 20 tourneys (1999-00 _ 2018-19), they've been a 4-team league (2006), a 3-bid league (2005), a 2-bid league 10 times and a 1-bid league the remaining 8 tourneys.

And keep in mind the multiple schools who've represented the league since the 1974-75 tourney...
SOURCE:https://www.sports-reference.com/cbb/conferences/mvc/


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola starts the day off by blowing a big lead on Colorado State and losing by 1

Drake is up 1 on Northeastern with 3 minutes left


----------



## ISUCC

Drake wins!! The 6 game MVC losing streak is over!!


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Buckhorn said:


> TreeTop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm in the minority of liking the make-up of the conference.  With the exception of missing out on Murray State, I think our additions are perfectly fine in Loyola and Valpo.
> 
> As others have previously cited, for the PSYCHOLOGY of "rivalry" to develop, you just can't be a "one-horse school." By taking Loyola & Valpo  and even Dallas Baptist (baseball), this has become the essence of the MVC. In case people forget..."rivalry" puts fans in the $tand$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between football, basketball, and baseball there are 17 schools in the MVC (including UND who will be in the MVFC next season). Of those 17, only 4 of us have all three sports sponsored by the MVC; and there are 9 of those schools that only have one sport sponsored by the MVC.
> 
> I have openly been an advocate for going OVC for quite some time. For me it has less to do with playing a so called "easier schedule" and more to do with actually playing the same schools on a regular basis no matter what sport it is. In that league there are 8 schools with every sport and the other 4 at least sponsor 2 of the major sports. Also 11 of their 12 members are public institutions. Probably easier to do that than create a new conference anyways.
> 
> I guess the MVC just doesn't have the appeal to me as it does to some. I am college aged and quite honestly I don't have much memory of the mid 2000's when the MVC was really good. I believe I posted that it was 2007 the last time a current MVC member received an at-large bid. I would have been around 10 years old, which is why I don't think making a move would hurt our recruiting. For comparison a current high school senior would have been around 6 years old in 2007. Quite honestly most of my friends that are really into sports don't have a very high opinion of the MVC because in their mind it will never be as good as the P5 conferences. I doubt they have much, if any memory of the mid 2000's either (especially MVC related). With that said, I just don't buy that saying we play with Loyola or used to play with Wichita really effects our recruiting. Most guys come here because the coaches are selling them something based on ISU, whether it is playing time, the arena, location, academics, etc.
> 
> And for clarity I actually don't hate the Valley. I cheer on and follow all of the schools in it and try to make it to St Louis every year for Saturday and Sunday no matter who is in it. However at the end of the day I am an ISU fan and I want to see ISU do what's best for ISU. If we stay in the MVC (which we will) I don't think it's the end of the world. I just think we could do better and play with more like minded schools.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Yes, the Valley is a one-bid league going forward save for absolute statistical outliers. This happened when conference realignment started a decade ago and the final nail was when all schools gave the power schools autonomy. As if they didn't before, mid/low-majors are nothing more than cannon fodder. 

I, too, have no affinity for the Valley. It's essentially the MVC, MVFC and MVBC anyhow. I don't like the fractured leagues among the major sports as it basically eliminated the ability to develop a deep hatred and rivalries. There just isn't any continuity. So what does any school in the league get out of it? Value in the conference name? I don't think it has the cachet many others do.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quite sure I was one of the first to opt out on showing any love for the Mo Val... Really insert any conference and my feeling would be the same. As I’ve said many times before don’t blame me - blame the NCAA.


----------



## ISUCC

after a 1-1 morning for the MVC there are 2 games tonight. 

North Carolina Central at SIU

UNI vs West Virginia 

are we looking at 1-1 or 0-2? 

And in other news, Summit League bottom feeder Western Illinois is destroying Ball State at BSU tonight, it's 49-34 in the 2nd half. If that shows you how bad our loss to Ball State was.


----------



## ISUCC

Opposite of the pathetic loss by Ball State to Summit League cellar dweller Western Illinois, out in Hawaii, Dayton is pounding Virginia Tech, who beat #3 Michigan State last night, so our close loss to Dayton is totally turning out to be a pretty big moral victory.

SIU is beating NC Central, while UNI and West Virginia just started


----------



## ISUCC

MVC moves to 2-1 as SIU picks up a solid win over North Carolina Central. 

while UNI is leading West Virginia by 3 at the half, if they win they get to play Wichita State!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Quite sure I was one of the first to opt out on showing any love for the Mo Val... Really insert any conference and my feeling would be the same. As I’ve said many times before don’t blame me - blame the NCAA.


The NCAA and Power Conferences have ruined college athletics.


----------



## ISUCC

well crap, yet another near miss for the MVC, UNI led the entire game and let West Virginia slide by them in the closing seconds to win 60-55

the MVC continues to be cursed


----------



## ISUCC

Today we have 5 opportunities for wins in MVC play

Loyola vs Old Dominion

Drake vs Murray State

Kansas State vs Bradley

South Carolina vs Northern Iowa

Trinity (IL) College vs Valpo

So looking at this, we're probably looking at a 1-4 or 2-3 type day, given how MVC teams have pretty much been losing every game lately.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

ISUCC said:


> well crap, yet another near miss for the MVC, UNI led the entire game and let West Virginia slide by them in the closing seconds to win 60-55
> 
> the MVC continues to be cursed



Texas A&M 2.0 from what I have read so far. UNI was apparently up by 15 when WVU put on the full court press that they still can't break. Then they put themselves in a position to get screwed by the refs. If I was a coach I would just press them from start to finish.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola gets the MVC off to a good start today with a win over Old Dominion!


----------



## skdent1414

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Texas A&M 2.0.  If I was a coach I would just press them from start to finish.



Someone send Lansing the scouting report. You and I both know that Greg would never press them. Boggles my mind.


----------



## ISUCC

Drake picks up a SECOND MVC win today, defeating Murray State, 2-0 on the day, 3 games left!


----------



## Southgrad07

I know it isn't the valley... But this KU and Dayton first half is intense! Great offensive basketball being played. Thought watching us play them that they would be damn good and we showed very well..In all honesty the Ball state game is the one thing preventing me from continuing to be bullish on this team so far. We play like the team in the Bahamas or  @ Dayton we should be able to string together some wins here.


----------



## ISUCC

it's too bad Dayton lost that game, it was 90-84, so close, and it went to OT no less

In the MVC, we picked up two more HUGE wins as UNI beat South Carolina and Bradley beat Kansas State just now. Valpo is playing Trinity (IL) right now, so if they win that we'll actually be 5-0 on the day.


----------



## ISUCC

2 more significantly important games in the MVC today, Illinois State plays Illinois-Springfield, while Missouri State plays Louisiana State, we need 1 or two wins today.


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State was able to get past Illinois-Springfield, Missouri State is in a close game at LSU in the first half.


----------



## ISUCC

The MVC finishes the day 1-1 as LSU handed Missouri State a quality loss 73-58

Just 2 games tomorrow, Missouri Saint Louis at Indiana State, and Evansville at IUPUI


----------



## ISUCC

2 more wins today for the MVC

Evansville came in to Indy and picked up a big win over IUPUI, while our Sycamores were able to slip past a very good Missouri St Louis squad by 7


----------



## Sycamorefan96

In football Illinois State and Northern Iowa both advanced to the second round. SDSU and NDSU both received byes. Illinois St will play at Central Arkansas; and UNI will play at SDSU. NDSU will play Nicholls State.

On a side note Robinson for Illinois St should get drafted. One of the best running backs I have seen play. He is kind of like a Shakir Bell type player for them. He had 293 yds rushing yesterday against SEMO.


----------



## ISUCC

just one game today in the MVC but it's a biggie, SIU plays St Louis at 4pm on ESPN+


----------



## ISUCC

Another near miss for the MVC! SIU led at the half but lost 69-60 @ St Louis


----------



## ISUCC

Just one game tonight in the MVC

Luther college will play valley kingpin Northern Iowa


----------



## ISUCC

Northern Iowa defeated Luther college tonight 110-51 to pick up the MVC's only win tonight. It would be nice if ISU could have the same type of winning margin against supposedly inferior opponents, but even as Golden wrote about, that's just not how ISU works, we like to let inferior teams hang around and let them think they have a shot to win all the way up to the end of the game.


----------



## ISUCC

It's a huge night in the MVC as 7 games are on tap tonight! We can prove we're a low mid major, a mid mid major, or a high mid major tonight!

NDSU at Indiana State

Loyola at Ball State

Valpo at Eastern Michigan

UW-Milwaukee at Drake

Murray State at Missouri State

Bradley at Memphis

Illinois State at TCU

I'd guess we're looking at a 2-5 or 3-4 type night, anything better will be a pleasant surprise!


----------



## TreeTop

ISUCC said:


> It's a huge night in the MVC as 7 games are on tap tonight! We can prove we're a low mid major, a mid mid major, or a high mid major tonight!
> 
> NDSU at Indiana State
> 
> Loyola at Ball State
> 
> Valpo at Eastern Michigan
> 
> UW-Milwaukee at Drake
> 
> Murray State at Missouri State
> 
> Bradley at Memphis
> 
> Illinois State at TCU
> 
> I'd guess we're looking at a 2-5 or 3-4 type night, anything better will be a pleasant surprise!



I'll take...

Sycamores
Cardinals
Crusaders
Bulldogs
Bears
Tigers
Horned Frogs


----------



## Buckhorn

ISUCC said:


> Northern Iowa defeated Luther college tonight 110-51 to pick up the MVC's only win tonight. It would be nice if ISU could have the same type of winning margin against supposedly inferior opponents, but even as Golden wrote about, that's just not how ISU works, we like to let inferior teams hang around and let them think they have a shot to win all the way up to the end of the game.



I watched some of the 1st half, but patience waned after UNI had a 40 pt lead! Luther should've sinned and sold indulgences to close the gap!


----------



## ISUCC

In MVC action so far tonight, 

Indiana State over North Dakota State

Loyola over Ball State

Missouri State over Murray State

Drake over UW-Milwaukee

Eastern Michigan over Valpo

Bradley is losing to Memphis

Illinois State is losing to TCU

If we end the night 4-3 that is a very good night for the MVC


----------



## Just A Fan

*Final Scores from Tuesday (12-3)*

Indiana State-71
North Dakota State-60

#15 Memphis-71
Bradley-56

Loyola Chicago-70
Ball State-58

Eastern Michigan-85
Valpo-79

Drake-56
Milwaukee-53

Missouri State-71
Murray State-69

TCU-81
Illinois State-59

MVC goes 4-3 on the night


----------



## Just A Fan

*Hump Day Line Up (12-4)*

7:00pm    ESPN3
(2-5) Western Illinois  at
(5-3) Evansville

8:00pm    ESPN+
(3-6) Norfolk State  at
(3-5) Southern Illinois


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville escapes with a HUGE win over Western Illinois tonight 90-86, the two teams traded leads quite frequently through the game. WIU had a shot to tie it late, but missed a layup for the tie. 

As many of you recall Western Illinois went into Muncie and beat Ball State, so this is a big win for UE and the MVC. 

Southern Illinois is up on Norfolk State 42-30 at the half, so it might be a 2-0 night for the MVC


----------



## ISUCC

SIU makes it an MVC sweep for tonight with a 76-59 win over Norfolk State

No MVC games on Thursday


----------



## ISUCC

Our next 2 opponents after Wright State play each other today at 1pm, so a great chance to see our upcoming opponents!


----------



## ISUCC

Tennessee State got a narrow 6 point win over Chicago State this afternoon, so 2 evenly matched teams that we'll be playing in the next couple weeks, hopefully we can get a win or two playing them

Just 1 game tonight 

Mississippi Valley State at Missouri State


----------



## Buckhorn

*UE Fills Final Two (2) Recruiting Slots*

https://amp.courierpress.com/amp/2620968001?__twitter_impression=true

The 6'4" PG from Oldsmar (FL) can really glide:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWNZl29Cy-U&feature=youtu.be


Also, Saturday Night UE will honor Larry Humes. If you don't know who HE WAS, here's the chance to become informed.

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...d-larry-humes-day-miami-ohio-game/2619436001/


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State is on it's way to a key win over Mississippi Valley State tonight. That is the only MVC game tonight

Tomorrow is the big day for the MVC with a shot to prove we're one of the best low to middle mid major conferences this year, there are 7 MVC games Saturday

Indiana State at Wright State

Quincy at Loyola

Miami (Ohio) at Evansville

North Carolina A & T at Bradley

Southern Illinois at Southern Mississippi

SE Missouri State at Drake

Morehead State at Illinois State

Probably looking at a 3-4 or 4-3 type day for the MVC, any more than 4 wins will be bonus wins for the conference tomorrow


----------



## ISUCC

MVC Kenpom rankings heading into weekend play

97 Northern Iowa
112 Loyola
129 Indiana State
130 Bradley
135 Drake
153 Missouri State
194 Evansville
196 Valparaiso
201 Illinois State
220 Southern Illinois

Other schools of interest

1 Louisville
22 Dayton
85 Duquesne
111 Wright State
134 Ball State
186 Air Force
187 North Dakota State
268 Tennessee State
351 Chicago State


----------



## Buckhorn

Today down in the "Ohio River Valley,"  it's LARRY HUME'S Day...ISU fans from mid-60's great era of basketball will recall some of the following thoughts:

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...d-larry-humes-day-miami-ohio-game/2619436001/

3 min Video of '64-65 Season:


----------



## ISUCC

So far it's been a very good day for the MVC, with 6 of 7 games complete we've had five winners! So we've definitely gotten some quality bonus wins today!

Indiana State over Wright State

Loyola over Quincy

Drake beat Rick Ray coached Southeast Missouri State

Evansville beat Miami (Ohio)

Bradley beat North Carolina A & T

Southern Illinois has been our only loss, losing at Southern Mississippi

Illinois State has a narrow lead over Morehead State in the 2nd half in Normal


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State has gapped Morehead State at the under 4 timeout, so the MVC will finish 6-1 on the day! 

just one game Sunday as Central Michigan plays at Valpo


----------



## ISUCC

Valpo is really taking it to a very good Central Michigan team this afternoon, with 6 minutes to go they're up by 20 points, so it looks like the MVC will be 7-1 this weekend, which is unprecedented the past few years.


----------



## ISUCC

Sunday's Kenpom rankings for the MVC

100 Northern Iowa
107 Loyola
120 Indiana State
122 Bradley
143 Drake
153 Missouri State
180 Evansville
192 Illinois State
195 Valpo
219 Southern Illinois

Hopefully we'll keep creeping up the standings and be in line for an at large bid to a post season tournament


----------



## ISUCC

no games tonight in the MVC, it's a light week with finals and all. 

But our friends from Duquesne are on their way to becoming 8-0 as they are leading Columbia big time tonight.


----------



## ISUCC

post weekend Kenpom rankings for the MVC

99 Northern Iowa
110 Loyola
119 Indiana State
121 Bradley
143 Drake
154 Missouri State
166 Valpo
182 Evansville
195 Illinois State
218 Southern Illinois


----------



## ISUCC

In the MVC tonight, Bradley got off to a rough start, but was able to sneak past Maryville

Out in Colorado UNI is getting ready to play top 25 Colorado


----------



## Sycamorefan96

UNI just upset #24 Colorado 79-76 to improve to 9-1. Looks like they are going to be the team to beat this year. If they keep it up they would actually have a decent chance at getting an at-large bid. I kind of figured Ben Jacobson would get them back to their normal selves eventually.


----------



## ISUCC

Yes! That was a MASSIVE win for UNI and the MVC last night! Definitely the 2nd best win of the season for the conference. 

Louisville also lost last night to Texas Tech, so they are no longer undefeated. 

Arkansas State plays at Missouri State tonight.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State is making easy work of a VERY GOOD Arkansas State team tonight, in the 2nd half they're up 36-19, so maybe the Bears are finding their groove late here in the non conference season

In another interesting score, Rutgers got past Wisconsin easily tonight, it was Wisconsin who handed IU their first loss (by 20 points) this past weekend


----------



## ISUCC

Bears win 75-53! Big win!

UNI at Grand Canyon tomorrow night!


----------



## ISUCC

Northern Iowa is on their way to picking up their 2nd big win of the week out in Arizona, halfway through the 2nd half they're up by 21 on Grand Canyon University. UNI is steadily becoming the team to beat once MVC play begins. 

No games Friday in the MVC, then just 2 Saturday and 5 Sunday. Saturday Drake is at Dayton, so we'll have to compare our game with their game at DU


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

For the life of me I don’t understand why you keep calling things “big” wins and “huge wins” It’s so ridiculous. Whatever do you man - just do you.


----------



## TreeTop

SSOM, you make it hard on people sometimes, when there's not even any reason for it.

Who cares if a person uses the words big or huge as adjectives?



Edited to include...although, a lot of people on here make it hard on others, sometimes.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

No basketball tonight, but UNI takes on JMU tonight in the quarterfinals of the FCS playoffs on ESPN2. Also tomorrow ILST takes on NDSU on ESPN.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> SSOM, you make it hard on people sometimes, when there's not even any reason for it.
> 
> Who cares if a person uses the words big or huge as adjectives?
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to include...although, a lot of people on here make it hard on others, sometimes.



I guess I do. Not sorry. 

You should meet my friends. They’d agree with you atleast I’m consistent.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

UNI loses 17-0 to James Madison. UNI's defense played great, but their offense was absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Buckhorn

UE's 6'9" Pitt transfer NOW eligible and will add to their previously porous interior D.

https://www.courierpress.com/story/...basketball-big-man-peace-ilegomah/4384699002/


----------



## ISUCC

just 2 MVC games today, but interesting for sure, both at 7pm, Drake is at Dayton, we'll see how they do compared to us, then Evansville is at Wisconsin-Green Bay, certainly a game the Aces could lose.


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> just 2 MVC games today, but interesting for sure, both at 7pm, Drake is at Dayton, we'll see how they do compared to us, then Evansville is at Wisconsin-Green Bay, certainly a game the Aces could lose.




This is also the 42nd anniversary of the UE Plane Crash; one of the Aces that season was Terre Haute native Mike Joyner.     Mark Siegel, another Ace that season was just announced for induction into the Indiana BBall HoF.  He was the son of longtime Indianapolis Pike Coach Ed Siegel.

We beat that Aces team just days before the crash -- 102-76


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Green Bay is favored by 2.5 over UE??? UWGB is trash. I watched them get completely destroyed in Charleston last weekend by EIU. EIU is decent this year, but still there was nothing impressive at all about UWGB. If Evansville loses to them I will be very surprised.


----------



## pbutler218

Drake is hanging with Dayton in the 1st half. Hope Drake wins to shut these homer announcers up!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Drake is hanging with Dayton in the 1st half. Hope Drake wins to shut these homer announcers up!!



Well like a 20-0 ended that.


----------



## pbutler218

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well like a 20-0 ended that.


Yep. Dayton can pour it on in a hurry.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Drake doesn't like aggressive defense. 

Dayton closed out on everything and D+ had no idea what to do.


----------



## ISUCC

Drake gets blown out, Evansville picks up a key victory at UW-Green Bay

5 games Sunday!


----------



## ISUCC

games get underway at 2pm today, looking at our competition we're looking at anywhere from an 0-5 to 2-3 type day for the MVC, any more than 2 wins will be bonus wins for the MVC, some teams have a shot to get season-defining wins today

Illinois State at Northern Kentucky

Norfolk State at Loyola

Southern Illinois at Missouri

Georgia Southern at Bradley

Missouri State at Virginia Commonwealth


----------



## skdent1414

SIU looks terrible. I’ll go ahead and predict the sweep in that series.


----------



## TreeTop

There might, might be 1,000 fans in attendance at the SIU/Missouri game.


----------



## ISUCC

TreeTop said:


> There might, might be 1,000 fans in attendance at the SIU/Missouri game.



I was just gonna say, there might be a few HUNDRED there, we have nothing to whine about!

It's no better at Bradley right now


----------



## ISUCC

results so far about as expected

Northern Kentucky over Illinois State easy, Loyola, after a struggle early on, beat Norfolk State, Missouri is killing SIU, Bradley and Georgia Southern just started, Missouri State at VCU later tonight

We're proving we're one of the better low to middle mid major conferences, just need to get some unexpected wins to move up


----------



## Sycamorefan96

If we could ever get Northern Kentucky and Murray State into the MVC that would really give this conference a boost competitively. It would also give us 6 football schools for an auto bid in a worst case scenario situation. Also would keep the private schools happy since NKU doesn't have football I would think.


----------



## ISUCC

or I'd add Wright State to that list too. 

Regardless, Bradley picked up a HUGE 30 point win over #136 KENPOM Georgia Southern, so that's a key win. SIU did lose by 16 to Missouri

Missouri State and VCU are underway, tune in! 

The MVC is 2-2 today


----------



## Sycamorefan96

MSU is already down by 12 with just 2 minutes to go in the half. Unfortunately this is what happens when you take buy games from A10 teams. Hopefully our game was a trade off for Dayton playing us in football, but who knows. I personally don't think MVC schools should take buy games from other mid major conferences.


----------



## ISUCC

as expected VCU easily beats Missouri State by 10, so the MVC goes 2-3 today

just 2 games tomorrow as Evansville and Valpo both have games


----------



## Just A Fan

Aces down 15 early to 2-7 Jacksonville State


----------



## ISUCC

Valpo moves to 6-5 with a respectable loss to UNC-Charlotte tonight, in Charlotte, 67-57 was the score

and as mentioned, Jacksonville State is having no issues with Evansville tonight, they're winning 39-20 in the first half


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Is it bad that I am rooting for JSU? Love what I am seeing so far! Hopefully this is the game that sparks JSU so they can do decent in OVC play. Ray Harper's coaching style at JSU has been fun to watch the past 3 years.

Update: 47-23 JSU at the half.


----------



## ISUCC

the first NET rankings were released today, for the MVC the rankings are

28 Northern Iowa
85 Indiana State
129 Bradley
132 Missouri State
136 Valpo
151 Illinois State
166 Loyola
183 Evansville
186 Drake
274 Southern Illinois 

https://extra.ncaa.org/solutions/rpi/Stats Library/NET Nitty Gritty - Dec. 15, 2019.pdf

if we keep winning we'll be in talks for an at-large bid to a post season tournament somewhere, so we'll see if our fortunes change once MVC play begins!?


----------



## Buckhorn

Lethargic play by UE in a Div III atmosphere. Looks like 1 day of rest-type basketball (played Green Bay Sat. night).


----------



## Just A Fan

Aces down 24 at half to Jacksonville State  :freaked:


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Their board is in meltdown mode. One of their fans even drove down there to watch this :laugh:.


----------



## ISUCC

the MVC goes 0-2 tonight with Evansville's loss to Jacksonville State 85-59

Just one game tomorrow as Mount Marty travels east to take on Drake, then we're back to normal with 5 games Weds.


----------



## Buckhorn

Jax State's record was deceptive, as one of their 2 wins prior to the UE game was against Owensboro-based Catholic school, BRESCIA. Aces should've noticed this.


----------



## Gotta Hav

OMFG.  The funniest post on SP ever! 

And for a sports blog that's as humorless as SP, people should be @home ROTFLTAO!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Is Jacksonville even a State? I mean, I know Wichita isn't.


----------



## BrokerZ

Elijah Childs hurt is hand in Bradley's last game and is now out 3-6 weeks.  That's going to linger into MVC play and could be a big blow to a Bradley team with high expectations.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is Jacksonville even a State? I mean, I know Wichita isn't.



No and they aren't in Florida either. :biggrin:

Evansville also lost to JSU last season at home 55-50. I wonder if JSU will make Evansville's schedule anytime soon?


----------



## TreeTop

If a 2-7 Jacksonville State can beat the Aces, we better take Tennessee State very seriously.

Incidentally, one of JSU's wins was vs Chicago State.


----------



## Buckhorn

In all fairness to the Jax, they've played a decent pre-season schedule considering their "Sweet Home Alabama" location - SMU, Purdue, VCU & George Mason aren't "pansies"...and Saturday they play TN in Knoxville.

https://jsugamecocksports.com/sports/mens-basketball/schedule/2019-20

McCarty - "Old fashioned butt kicking." 
https://www.courierpress.com/story/...ksonville-state-ending-win-streak/2638262001/


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Ray Harper is a good coach for them. They seem to always start out a little slow, but by the time March rolls around they will more than likely be a tough out in the OVC Tournament. Since he has arrived at JSU they have made the NCAA Tournament, and nearly upset Murray State in the semifinals two years in a row. They've also won at least 20 games all 3 years he has been there.

Typically they are a team that plays a lot of in your face defense and thrives off of crashing the boards. They have been a really fun team to watch the past 3 seasons. At the beginning of the season this was a game that was on my "must watch" list. Last night's JSU team looked more like typical JSU than what I had seen from them up to that point. They lost 6 seniors from last year's team, so it was a given that they might struggle early on in the season.


----------



## Just A Fan

Went to the Purdue-Jacksonville State game and JSU was the first team I think I've ever seen basically have a slam dunk contest during pregame warmups. They have some leapers and "playground" players for sure.


----------



## ISUCC

Just one game at 8pm tonight on ESPN+

Drake vs Mount Marty, the Lancers are very good this year so this won't be an easy game for Drake


----------



## ISUCC

Drake struggled early vs Mount Marty but eventually pulled away to get a win tonight. 

Back to regular D1 action tomorrow night with several games


----------



## ISUCC

5 games tonight in the MVC, can we do better than a 2-3 type night? Anything over 2 wins will be bonus wins!

Loyola is up on Vanderbilt at the half by 4

Indiana State is up on Tennessee State in the first

Valpo trails High Point in the first half

Illinois State is up 2 on UIC in the first half

SIU plays Hampton at 8pm


----------



## ISUCC

The MVC has a shot to have a massive night tonight as we're 4-0 so far and if SIU can beat Hampton we'll be 5-0! 

Loyola picked up a HUGE win over SEC school Vanderbilt

Valpo was able to get past High Point

Illinois State hit a 3 with 8 seconds left and hung on to beat UIC by 1

And Indiana State was able to hold off a hard charging Tennessee State and get a VERY close win 78-72, big win for us!


----------



## ISUCC

SIU wins over Hampton, it's a Christmas Miracle! The MVC goes 5-0 tonight!


----------



## 4Q_iu

ISUCC said:


> SIU wins over Hampton, it's a Christmas Miracle! The MVC goes 5-0 tonight!




A true Festivus Celebration Moment!    We've already experienced the airing of the grievances...


----------



## ISUCC

no games in the MVC tonight or tomorrow night! Back at it Saturday!


----------



## ISUCC

Back at it in full force today! A chance to pick up some last minute pre Christmas BIG TIME wins for the MVC!

Bradley at Miami (Ohio)

Drake at Air Force

Missouri State at Oral Roberts

Illinois State at UTSA

SEMO at Southern Illinois

Murray State at Evansville

Arkansas vs Valpo

Bonus wins today will be anything more than 3 wins today!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Back at it in full force today! A chance to pick up some last minute pre Christmas BIG TIME wins for the MVC!
> 
> Bradley at Miami (Ohio)
> 
> Drake at Air Force
> 
> Missouri State at Oral Roberts
> 
> Illinois State at UTSA
> 
> SEMO at Southern Illinois
> 
> Murray State at Evansville
> 
> Arkansas vs Valpo
> 
> Bonus wins today will be anything more than 3 wins today!



Valpo with the only BIG TIME win opportunity but the Valley should go 5-2/6-1 today and a perfect 7-0 if Valpo can upset the Razorbacks.


----------



## ISUCC

the first 3 games are in the books today for the MVC, 

Drake sneaks past Air Force by 5

Missouri State loses by 10 at Oral Roberts

Bradley gets blown out at Miami (Ohio)

We need 2 more wins to get to my predicted 3 wins today, any more than 3 will be bonus wins for us!

Round 2 of our games start at 4pm


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Valpo with the only BIG TIME win opportunity but the Valley should go 5-2/6-1 today and a perfect 7-0 if Valpo can upset the Razorbacks.



Jason, you should know as well as I do that the MVC isn't getting more than 3-4 wins today, the MVC is awful, I've watched a ton of games this year and this conference is awful, if we can't take advantage of another very down year in the MVC then lord help us. 

Both Illinois State and SIU are losing early in the round 2 games


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Jason, you should know as well as I do that the MVC isn't getting more than 3-4 wins today, the MVC is awful, I've watched a ton of games this year and this conference is awful, if we can't take advantage of another very down year in the MVC then lord help us.
> 
> Both Illinois State and SIU are losing early in the round 2 games



I don't think the MVC is unique. Honestly, I think college basketball in general is down. The one nice thing about ESPN+ is being able to watch games from all of the conferences and its just a big heaping helping of shit basketball.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't think the MVC is unique. Honestly, I think college basketball in general is down. The one nice thing about ESPN+ is being able to watch games from all of the conferences and its just a big heaping helping of shit basketball.



Yep, you're absolutely correct, I've seen a lot of games too and most conferences are bad, so who knows what's going to happen? Will be an interesting year all across the board

SIU bounced back for a halftime lead over SEMO

Meanwhile, Illinois State is getting destroyed by 20 at UTSA in the first half

We'll need Evansville to beat Murray State to get to 3 wins today


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I am watching the UE / Murray game and it looks like a really good crowd and most of them are wearing purple or orange.

41-27 UE at the half.


----------



## Buckhorn

56 all...Aces TO's have let the Racers back into the game, blowing a 14 pt 2nd half lead. McCarty must not know how to signal a "TO" when shit hits the fan. I'm starting to see what a # of Aces supporters are saying re: his "coaching ability." Good recruiter, but...


Recall Ja Morant?

https://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/moranja01.html


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville and Murray State coming down to the wire! It's tied at 60 with 5 minutes left, and yes, great crowd in Evansville tonight! 

Valpo is up 2 on Arkansas at the half!

Illinois State did lose to UTSA also, so we're at 2 wins on the day, Drake and SIU won


----------



## ISUCC

Williams hits a 3 with 12.9 seconds left to give UE a 3 point lead! 

and Murray State nails a 3 with .5 seconds left! WOW! OT now, what a great game!!

Really like the way these 2 teams play, aggressively up and down the floor, fun style of basketball to watch

In another game of interest, Colorado (who lost at home to UNI) just beat Dayton


----------



## Buckhorn

Notice how many Racer fans are in E-ville? How does this compare w/ Loyola or Valpo? lol


----------



## ISUCC

Aces win in OT in a thriller over Murray State 78-76, exciting game! 

That gives the MVC 3 wins today with Valpo and Arkansas tied at 46 in the 2nd half.


----------



## Buckhorn

Someone needs to send a copy of "The Lost Art of the Tip Game" to Murray State after that missed last shot by Brown. Geeesh.._.stone fingers _and the ball rolled ever so softly off the front of the rim!

Box:

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/mbball/media


----------



## ISUCC

Listening to Arkansas - Valpo, Valpo is leading by 2, under 4 left

Sounds like the refs are trying to hand this game to Arkansas

2:48 left, Valpo by 3


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Buckhorn said:


> Notice how many Racer fans are in E-ville? How does this compare w/ Loyola or Valpo? lol



Imagine how bad the crowd would look on CBS if those two played each other on Sunday. :shocked:


----------



## ISUCC

Tie game now, just over a minute left

Arkansas hits a 3 to take the lead


----------



## ISUCC

Arkansas wins over Valpo

MVC goes 3-4 on the day with Evansville, Drake, and SIU our big winners

3 more games on Sunday


----------



## ISUCC

3 games today, more than 2 wins for the MVC = bonus wins!

Chicago State at Indiana State

Marshall at Northern Iowa

Davidson at Loyola


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The Evansville game was definitely the best game I have seen so far this season. The reported attendance was 7300 and someone said it is the sixth largest crowd they ever had since moving to the Ford Center, though I cannot confirm if that is true.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Davidson about to beat Loyola in Chicago. 

Up 2 with 1 FT left and 8.3 on the clock.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Davidson about to beat Loyola in Chicago.
> 
> Up 2 with 1 FT left and 8.3 on the clock.



Davidson came back from a 9 point deficit and won 59-56.


----------



## ISUCC

No bonus wins for the MVC today as we go 2-1, UNI and Indiana State the big winners today, as Jason noted, Loyola lost at home to Davidson


----------



## ISUCC

NCAA NET rankings through December 21st

24 Northern Iowa
86 Indiana State
135 Bradley
137 Valpo
142 Loyola
144 Missouri State
159 Drake
204 Illinois State
220 Evansville
260 Southern Illinois


----------



## ISUCC

Kenpom

73 Northern Iowa
107 Loyola
120 Bradley
121 Indiana State
147 Drake
148 Missouri State
164 Valpo
194 Southern Illinois
200 Evansville
216 Illinois State


----------



## ISUCC

Big news! ISU has finally made the mid major poll! We check in tied for 42nd with Ball State! It's been a long time since we appeared in the poll, so it's good to be a MAJOR player amongst mid major schools again

UNI is #3

Evansville is #25

Drake is #26

Loyola is #39

Bradley is #47

Anything that will help us get a post season at large bid to a tournament is great news!

https://www.collegeinsider.com/mens-mid-major-top-25.php


----------



## ISUCC

here are the updated NCAA NET rankings with games thru Sunday included, with our big win over Chicago State we dropped to #91, so at least we're still in the top 100 and in the hunt for a post season tournament bid!

23- UNI
91- Indiana State
130- Bradley
137- Valpo
146- Missouri State
147- Loyola
154- Drake
205- Illinois State
218- Evansville
262- SIU

https://www.ncaa.com/rankings/basketball-men/d1/ncaa-mens-basketball-net-rankings


----------



## ISUCC

Just one more game tomorrow before MVC play begins. 

Toledo is at Bradley at 2pm.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Just one more game tomorrow before MVC play begins.
> 
> Toledo is at Bradley at 2pm.



I'd be shocked if Toledo doesn't rock Bradley.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley ends non conference MVC play today with a very nice big win over Toledo, they made it look easy. 

Next up, MVC play!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Bradley ends non conference MVC play today with a very nice big win over Toledo, they made it look easy.
> 
> Next up, MVC play!



College basketball is so weird. Totally did not see that coming.

Bradley apparently cannot be beat at home. Now 9-4 and 8-0 at home.


----------



## ISUCC

As we enter MVC play here are the NCAA NET and KENPOM rankings for MVC teams

NCAA NET

23  Northern Iowa
92  Indiana State
121  Bradley
144  Valpo
145  Missouri State
146  Loyola
150  Drake
201 Illinois State
203  Evansville
252  Southern Illinois


KENPOM

74  Northern Iowa
106  Loyola
112  Bradley
120  Indiana State
147  Drake
150  Missouri State
161  Valpo
193  Southern Illinois
202  Evansville
219  Illinois State


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Here are the RPI Rankings: I still go by these since there is a calculation released on how it actually works and I understand it.

MVC is 12th strongest conference.

22 UNI
63 ISU
138 Drake
139 Valpo
155 Bradley
164 Evansville
205 MSU
211 Loyola
247 IL State
305 SIU

Losing to SIU looks like it would really hurt us in both RPI and NET.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> College basketball is so weird. Totally did not see that coming.
> 
> Bradley apparently cannot be beat at home. Now 9-4 and 8-0 at home.



Didn’t see that coming either. Toledo is a MAC favorite and Bradley was down to like 7 scholarship players. Kudos to Wardle for having his boys ready to play.


----------



## ISUCC

Schedule for tomorrow and Tuesday

Loyola at Valpo

Southern Illinois at Indiana State


Tuesday

UNI at Illinois State

Evansville at Missouri State

Drake at Bradley


So some interesting matchups right off the bat, fun!


----------



## meistro

Biggest reason leagues like the Valley have become a one bid league, is that power conference teams are buying their way in. I just watched a very bluh IU team get beat at home by a decent Arkansas team. IU is now 11-2, mostly because they've only played one true road game, which was a mandated conference game(blowout loss). The other games were all home or neutral. Mark my word, if they get to 20 wins, they're an automatic to get in the tournament. Scheduling in division 1 has become a joke, all in favor of the power conferences. For that reason alone, I root for the do more with less teams every time.


----------



## ISUCC

Another BIG day in the MVC today, 3 games!

UNI at Illinois State  3pm

Evansville at Missouri State  5pm

Drake at Bradley  7pm

all on ESPN+


----------



## ISUCC

In the new Mid Major top 25 poll we dropped from 42nd to 44th in the poll last night!

MVC team rankings

4. Northern Iowa

22. Drake

29. Evansville

36. Loyola

38. Bradley

44. Indiana State

https://www.collegeinsider.com/mens-mid-major-top-25.php

Wright State checks in at 13, Ball State is 45, NDSU is 49


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> In the new Mid Major top 25 poll we dropped from 42nd to 44th in the poll last night!
> 
> MVC team rankings
> 
> 4. Northern Iowa
> 
> 22. Drake
> 
> 29. Evansville
> 
> 36. Loyola
> 
> 38. Bradley
> 
> 44. Indiana State
> 
> https://www.collegeinsider.com/mens-mid-major-top-25.php
> 
> Wright State checks in at 13, Ball State is 45, NDSU is 49



The poll continues to be trash as long as it includes Gonzaga. They're not a mid-major in any stretch of the imagination. They have a higher budget, salary pool than most of the P5.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I will try to post some updates on the UNI/ILST and DU/BU games. I had nothing better to do today so I am going to go to both games. Already made it to my seat in Jailbird Arena.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Illinois State looks bad. They are lucky they played Belmont their first game. UNI started slow but they are looking good now. 23-8 at the under 8 TO.


----------



## Buckhorn

Watching the game on ESPN+...one of my final views, as I got pissed about last night's "blackout" of the ISU/SIU game, and listened via the SIU network and CANCELED ESPN+. If these games are subject to a BLACKOUT, the schools out of courtesy to fans, should say so...and maybe provide some idea of the geographic range of the "blackout." And ESPN wonders why their falling stock value.

UNI is up 25-12 now...reminds me of the ISU-Chicago State game. Btw, anyone see last night's Missouri/Chicago State score? 

Last night's SIU crew lauded T.Williams & LaRavia, comparing them to their own 6'6" frosh from WI as the "future" of the MVC. They also stated that "collectively," ISU has the best backcourt play in the Valley, while giving UNI credit for "individual guard play." They also made it clear that the BALL MOVEMENT out of this squad surpasses that of the 2010-11 NCAA qualifier.  Rare to hear such comments from SIU fans.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State couldn’t hit water if they fell out of a boat today. Just can’t put up any points. Not sure of that is the way their season will go or just a bad day but man 20 points in a half is a recipe for losing a lot of games.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I agree that ESPN+ should not be blacking out events, especially since you are paying for the service.

30-20 in Normal. It has been pretty ugly so far. ILSU can't hit baskets. Their defense hasn't been that bad, but UNI seems to take forever before they decide to do anything on offense. We are definitely better than ILSU at this point and I think we are close to being as good as UNI.

Update: Redbirds storm back and are down 36-32 with the ball coming out of the 16 min TO.

Birds lead now 40-38 and the crowd has awoken.


----------



## Buckhorn

Since the ISU game was also on FoxSports, I'm sure this figured into the formula.

UNI is looking like shit now on 13-2 Redbird run. A fast-paced game is NOT in UNI's dreams...which should be an IN St advantage when the time comes. 41-38 IL St. @ 13:20


----------



## Bluethunder

Redbirds have scored as much in first 8 minutes of the second half as they did in entire first  half. Game now tied up.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

63-60 ILSU leads with 3:58 to go. Should be a great finish!


----------



## Bluethunder

69-63 birds with two min to play.

UNI has given up 49 second half points so far.


----------



## Buckhorn

Unreal...56 pt 2nd half. UNI gave away this game on a silver platter. Now to watch the UE @ Mo St game.

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=281399


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Glad I came over here. Hopefully the Bradley game is just as good.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jailbirds win 76-70.  Can't believe UNI gave up that many points in one half


----------



## ISUCC

Very nice win for Illinois State to start MVC play! Every game will be a battle!!


----------



## meistro

1 game in and the favorite is in last place. Once again the conference title is their for the taking. I personally think we’re a year away from being a legitimate contender. We shall see.


----------



## ISUCC

meistro said:


> 1 game in and the favorite is in last place. Once again the conference title is their for the taking. I personally think we’re a year away from being a legitimate contender. We shall see.



I'm watching the Evansville - Missouri State game and I think we're going to have a hard time beating either one of them, they're much taller and quicker than we are at this point.


----------



## region rat

UNI should be ashamed losing to Illinois State.


----------



## ISUCC

whatever halftime adjustments Missouri State made worked, they won 67-50 over Evansville

Drake vs Bradley is on at 7pm


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I made it to Carver Arena. They still do the Indian chant at the beginning if the games which is pretty cool. Looks like Gerry Pollard is out there so I am curious how the show will go tonight.

Update: Pretty even game so far. Braves lead 41-37 at halftime. Both teams are 15/32 from the field.


----------



## ISUCC

VERY good game in Peoria, Bradley leads 41-37 at the half, both teams shooting well

We'll have our hands full with Drake 7 footer Robbins on Saturday

also didn't realize Drake has 4 kids from the northwest part of Indiana on their roster


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Both of these teams look really good and it has been an awesome game so far. Braves lead 65-63 in the 2nd half at the under 8 timeout.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shocked Bradley is hanging in there with Childs being gone.


----------



## pbutler218

We better be ready to guard these guys. They have some shooters! We have nobody to match up with Robbins inside. Drake doesn't have much size other than him though. I think we'll be able to score against them fine.


----------



## Buckhorn

Two of the best backcourts in the MVC...something that UE clearly lacks.

Wth was Robbins doing taking a 25' 3 down by 7 w/ 40 sec? LOL


----------



## ISUCC

bradley wins by eight 80-72 over Drake

Both teams looked very good and will be tough outs in MVC play. Drake will not want to start the season 0-2, so we'll have our hands full for sure.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

80-72 Bradley is the final. Now for the long drive back home.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Uhhh news flash ya gotta show up every night in league play regardless of location and opponent...

I’m not too worried about how Drake or UNI or anyone else looked at this point. Show up ready to play and we can win any game vs. any team this season. Just compete- these opening night scores aren’t really worth that much to me including our game. Long way to go!

Happy New Years enjoy it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Uhhh news flash ya gotta show up every night in league play regardless of location and opponent...
> 
> I’m not too worried about how Drake or UNI or anyone else looked at this point. Show up ready to play and we can win any game vs. any team this season. Just compete- these opening night scores aren’t really worth that much to me including our game. Long way to go!
> 
> Happy New Years enjoy it.



100. Additionally, it's also a lot about match ups IMO. For example, we matched up terribly with Hinson's scheme but we boatraced Mullins in the first go. This is where coaches in the league earn their paychecks since everyone is so familiar with each other.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

UNI was ranked 22nd in the NET before yesterday's game. They are now 66th after their loss.


----------



## Buckhorn

Reality sucks, which is why Disney created his theme parks!

Speaking of "matchups," when Mo St went w/ a double low post in wide-body Brim & DaSilva, UE couldn't stop 'em inside. Couple this w/ UE's "Scratch Your Ace" offense on the 3 pt line, and it was a 2nd half Ace-whipping!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> 100. Additionally, it's also a lot about match ups IMO. For example, we matched up terribly with Hinson's scheme but we boatraced Mullins in the first go. This is where coaches in the league earn their paychecks since everyone is so familiar with each other.



I will never understand the score of the Southern fan base... The disdain for Hinson and the way he was treated toward the end of his tenure is ridiculous - especially if you consider in my lifetime they've really had a few decent years with Lowery beyond that they're not half the program that they think they are. I don't think anyone thinks that Hinson is the best coach ever - but he wasn't near as bad as Southern fans would like people to think. To your point - Lansing teams really struggled against Hinson and I'd imagine if he was coaching the other night the result might have been the same but it would have been a more competitive game - in my opinion. But Southern fans will keep doing them and thinking whatever makes them feel best.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I will never understand the score of the Southern fan base... The disdain for Hinson and the way he was treated toward the end of his tenure is ridiculous - especially if you consider in my lifetime they've really had a few decent years with Lowery beyond that they're not half the program that they think they are. I don't think anyone thinks that Hinson is the best coach ever - but he wasn't near as bad as Southern fans would like people to think. To your point - Lansing teams really struggled against Hinson and I'd imagine if he was coaching the other night the result might have been the same but it would have been a more competitive game - in my opinion. But Southern fans will keep doing them and thinking whatever makes them feel best.



Agree with that take. He did the same at Missouri State, too. As Hinson said, he liked to muddy up the game. I think he was very good at teaching toughness and his teams would routinely knock teams off their game plans by just punching them in the mouth. I think where he failed was surrounding himself with a good offensive coach and a good recruiter. He sold himself for a single player -- ala putting Beane's dad on the bench to get him. 

I think SIU fans suffer a lot like most Valley fans -- holding on to the glory days and what was before college basketball changed dramatically.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Agree with that take. He did the same at Missouri State, too. As Hinson said, he liked to muddy up the game. I think he was very good at teaching toughness and his teams would routinely knock teams off their game plans by just punching them in the mouth. I think where he failed was surrounding himself with a good offensive coach and a good recruiter. He sold himself for a single player -- ala putting Beane's dad on the bench to get him.



​


Jason Svoboda said:


> I think SIU fans suffer a lot like most Valley fans -- holding on to the glory days and what was before college basketball changed dramatically.



Not just Valley fans but a helluva lot of fans across MBB

one thing that "hurts" the Valley...  the varied 30+ members over the 100+ years of MBB play

lotta history, tradition but that history and tradition are spread out over a lot of programs now outside the Valley


----------



## ISUCC

heading into game 2 of MVC play here are the updated rankings across the board

NCAA NET rankings

66 Northern Iowa
92 Indiana State
116 Bradley
122 Missouri State
136 Loyola
155 Valpo
162 Drake
173 Illinois State
214 Evansville
255 Southern Illinois

KENPOM

81 Northern Iowa
106 Loyola
113 Bradley
115 Indiana State
140 Missouri State
151 Drake
166 Valpo
198 Southern Illinois
202 Illinois State
203 Evansville

Sagarin

86 Northern Iowa
104 Indiana State
109 Loyola
111 Bradley
137 Missouri State
143 Drake
171 Valpo 
173 Illinois State
206 Southern Illinois
213 Evansville


We need to keep climbing to have a shot at a post season tournament bid!


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Agree with that take. He did the same at Missouri State, too. As Hinson said, he liked to muddy up the game. I think he was very good at teaching toughness and his teams would routinely knock teams off their game plans by just punching them in the mouth. I think where he failed was surrounding himself with a good offensive coach and a good recruiter. He sold himself for a single player -- ala putting Beane's dad on the bench to get him.
> 
> I think SIU fans suffer a lot like most Valley fans -- holding on to the glory days and what was before college basketball changed dramatically.



The one thing that has confused me regarding SIU fans is that they appear to be thrilled to have Mullins as their coach.  He may turn out to be a great coach, but he was a player during the Lowry days of play defense, work the shot clock and win 52-47.  The game has changed a lot since then and if he is going to try and win with that same system, I don't know how many kids are doing to want to sign up for it.  Many of the same fans hated Lowry and hated his system before he left.  Now they seem to be doing a 180 with Mullins. 

I just feel like some of the SIU fans think that just because they hired a guy who played on winning teams, and he is wanting to bring that style (or at least a variation of it) back that it means it will  be a winner in 2020 like it was in 2006.  I feel like they might be setting themselves up to be dissapointed.  Than again, if you get the right collection of talent you can make just about any system work, so who knows.


----------



## BrokerZ

SIU definitely lacks outside shooting right now, and they are going to struggle mightily to compete if they can't knock down outside shots.  

Also, keep in mind it's very difficult to win on the road in the MVC.  Last year I think home teams won somewhere around 70-75% of the games.  It's very likely we could go 0-2 on this Iowa roadtrip, and that's okay.  If you win your home games and go around .500 on the road, you will win the league.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I don’t think we’re going 0-2. I just don’t think that is going to happen.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don’t think we’re going 0-2. I just don’t think that is going to happen.



I don't think we are either, but there's no reason to let the good vibes from this 8 game winning streak go away if we do.  I think we win at Drake, and that's primarily because I don't think they're all that good.  UNI may be a different story.


----------



## Buckhorn

Drake got pounded @ Dayton on 12/14 (78-47), where in our season opener we took 'em to the wire. In this game, Drake was:

16/56 FG
5/23 3 pt FG
14 TO's
Outrebounded 42-29
Fastbreak Pts. 4 v. 35
Pt's in Paint  18 v. 34 

Too much emphasis being placed on Robbins. This game will be decided in the backcourt. Early test for the Sycamores to see if the SIU announcer was correct re: his "collectivity" theory. The Flyers ran 'em out of Dayton. 

Could this be Tre Williams on Saturday?

https://www.facebook.com/DaytonMBB/photos/a.10157940694182372/10157940694702372/?type=3&theater

***Drake also edged Air Force in Colorado Springs a week after the Dayton game (12/21), 85-80. Here's the box on that game, where they hit 13/28 3's.

https://godrakebulldogs.com/boxscore.aspx?path=mbball&id=10812


----------



## ISUCC

Big Saturday in the MVC!

Illinois State at SIU  4pm

Indiana State at Drake  6pm

Valpo at Evansville  7pm

Bradley at UNI  8pm

Missouri State at Loyola  8pm


----------



## Buckhorn

Halfway in the 1st half, and SIU is burning the nets w/ 11-8 lead...:wacko:
Could make a mint today selling "No Doz" to those in attendance!


----------



## ISUCC

ILS at SIU is on now, huge crowd at SIU, would love to see that many at an ISU game!


----------



## Buckhorn

ISUCC said:


> ILS at SIU is on now, huge crowd at SIU, would love to see that many at an ISU game!



LOL...What value is a "huge crowd" if you can hear a pin drop (unless you're peddling "No Doz")?

29-19 SIU @ 19:34 left in game.


----------



## Southgrad07

Ugly game so far


----------



## ISUCC

SIU is easily going to beat Illinois State

If we can somehow get past Drake tonight we'll have a stranglehold on first place in the MVC!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just realized Lance Jones was the kid I watched when he was a sophomore playing for Meanstreets that I really liked. Still can't shoot.


----------



## ISUCC

67-55 SIU wins

our game is next


----------



## Buckhorn

Aces-Valpo in OT...70 Tie; Aces never scored in last 3:54 of reg. (9-1 Valpo during this stretch). 

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/mbball/media


----------



## ISUCC

Valpo wins at Evansville

the other 2 games are close, in the 2nd half!


----------



## meistro

This conference is wide open.


----------



## ISUCC

VERY exciting day 2 in the MVC! Except for the SIU - Illinois State game, every game went down to the wire today. Will we see a bunch of 9-9 teams or will someone break away? 

Loyola won over Missouri State, so they're 2-0, everyone else is 1-1 except for Evansville at 0-2

UNI won a very close game over Bradley by 5. Luckily we won't have to deal with a 7 footer on Tuesday, but AJ Green will be tough to guard, he went off for 34 points tonight, so we're gonna need to step it up defensively.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Home teams are 8-2 so far in MVC play, going 4-1 each day so far. We are going to have to take care of business at home and win several games on the road this season to be in the upper half of the conference. It looks like quite a few of the MVC programs are starting to get their big crowds back, which is a good thing. The conference is better this year than it has been for quite a while in my opinion.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Home teams are 8-2 so far in MVC play, going 4-1 each day so far. We are going to have to take care of business at home and win several games on the road this season to be in the upper half of the conference. It looks like quite a few of the MVC programs are starting to get their big crowds back, which is a good thing. The conference is better this year than it has been for quite a while in my opinion.



agree on the attendance, the games I've seen so far have far larger crowds than in recent years. A few reasons for this, the conference is a little better than last year, there isn't a single team who is head and shoulders better than everyone else, literally every team has a chance to be regular season champs, and nearly every game is competitive right down to the end.

It'll be interesting to see how many people come to our home game vs Illinois State next weekend. IU hosts Ohio State at noon, not sure if that will hurt us or not.


----------



## BrokerZ

Elijah Childs from Bradley re-injured his broken hand in their game on Saturday and is going to have surgery.  He may return at some point this season, but still...that's a big blow to Bradley.  They've managed to play decently without him, but having him out long-term is a different story.  He's one of the top forwards in the league.


----------



## Buckhorn

Tonight's MVC Warren Nolan predictions:

http://warrennolan.com/basketball/2...nuary 7&type2=Missouri Valley&date=2020-01-07


----------



## ISUCC

4 HUGE matchups tonight!

Indiana State at UNI

Missouri State at Illinois State

Valpo at SIU

Loyola at Drake (CBS Sports Network - 9pm)

expect close games in all 4


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Domask was 8/8 in the 1st half and has 21 for SIU.


----------



## ISUCC

And your winners tonight

UNI over Indiana State

SIU over Valpo

Missouri State wins at Illinois State

Drake and Loyola are on CBS Sports Network


----------



## meistro

We need Drake to win tonight. Our next 3 games are very favorable for us. Teams are going to beat each other up in this league.


----------



## meistro

Drake wins. If Evansville can win tomorrow night at home, half the conference will be 2-1 and half at 1-2. I predict we win the next 3.


----------



## 4Q_iu

meistro said:


> We need Drake to win tonight. Our next 3 games are very favorable for us. Teams are going to beat each other up in this league.




Drake hangs on to win by 3...   Ramblers had the chance to tie it, didn't draw iron


----------



## Buckhorn

UE was lost before the tipoff tonight, learning that their best player wouldn't dress. Bradley walked all over the Aces...never close in a blowout win on the road in E-ville. Attendance was horrible, even w/ $5 game tickets!

https://gopurpleaces.com/sidearmstats/mbball/media


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The key to beating Evansville is to jump on them early and get a double digit lead. They are a very soft team and they lack leadership on the court. I watched the whole game and it wasn't pretty for UE. Bradley is going to very tough once Childs is back from his injury.


----------



## Buckhorn

I also watched the whole game (along w/ most others). Agree, they don't have any ball handlers or PG leadership. Givance, their Canada import, would have trouble starting on your top HS squads in IN. He dribbles into traffic, then struggles on his kickouts (?). Their ball movement/team passing is horrible and most of the time, you'll see 5 players standing on the 3 pt line, acting as if they're carrying bedbugs. The 6'9" Nigerian/Pitt transfer never gets any P/T and obviously hasn't played very many yrs. and looks lost in the jungle of confusion. The 6'6" Cunliffe, who was built up by the local media to be an "NBA" prospect, shows WHY he's traveled from Seattle - Kansas - E-ville. Poor game focus/shot selection, rarely ges an assist and HUSTLE is not part of his vernacular. Labinowicz, their 6'5" Coastal Carolina transfer, should've stayed along the coastline.  

In a nutshell, they're NOT a very good team, even if McCarty were on the sideline. Looking @ this team NOW makesya wonder how in the hell they beat then #1 UK. Miracles are possible, right? McCarty's replacement is easily out of his league...more like a JC Coach. Gonna be a l-o-n-g year for UE Basketball. If tonight's poor crowd was any indication, the City has already turned their back on the program.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Scores from today.

UNI 80 MSU 57
LUC 78 UE 44
VU 66 DU 61
SIU 27 BU 20 (1st half)


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Scores from today.
> 
> UNI 80 MSU 57
> LUC 78 UE 44
> VU 66 DU 61
> SIU 27 BU 20 (1st half)



Bradley blew out SIU in the second half. Lots of lopsided games yesterday.


----------



## Buckhorn

Figure this out...2018 Ohio Mr. Basketball VERBALS to UE? :wacko:

https://www.springfieldnewssun.com/...iGoNEOSWYM/amp.html?__twitter_impression=true

Browsing the Aces Board, says he's enrolled for Spring Semester.


----------



## treeman

Buckhorn said:


> Figure this out...2018 Ohio Mr. Basketball VERBALS to UE? :wacko:
> 
> https://www.springfieldnewssun.com/...iGoNEOSWYM/amp.html?__twitter_impression=true



McCarty must of put one of those “pitino” recruiting trip packages together. :biggrin:


----------



## Sycamorefan96

AJ Green is just unstoppable. He is like the next Jimmer Fridette. UNI went on a 23-3 run to start the second half and AJ Green could not miss. I used to think of the NFL player to remember his name, but now when I hear the name the guy is the first person I think of.


----------



## Bluethunder

Buckhorn said:


> Figure this out...2018 Ohio Mr. Basketball VERBALS to UE? :wacko:
> 
> https://www.springfieldnewssun.com/...iGoNEOSWYM/amp.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Browsing the Aces Board, says he's enrolled for Spring Semester.



The kid went to high school about ten miles from where I live. Good player. Slasher and high scorer. Verballed to Xavier and then Mack left for Louisville. Then verballed to Cincinnati and Cronin left for UCLA. Eventually enrolled at Nebraska and only played in first few games and then left. So Evansville is the fourth school he has committed to. Hope he has found what he was looking for but based on how his recruiting has gone since last year I would guess he won’t be at UE for four years. But you never know.


----------



## Just A Fan

Bluethunder said:


> The kid went to high school about ten miles from where I live. Good player. Slasher and high scorer. Verballed to Xavier and then Mack left for Louisville. Then verballed to Cincinnati and Cronin left for UCLA. Eventually enrolled at Nebraska and only played in first few games and then left. So Evansville is the fourth school he has committed to. Hope he has found what he was looking for but based on how his recruiting has gone since last year I would guess he won’t be at UE for four years. But you never know.



Everywhere he's decided on has lost their coach....Odd he would pick UE since McCarty's days are numbered.


----------



## Buckhorn

Bluethunder said:


> The kid went to high school about ten miles from where I live. Good player. Slasher and high scorer. Verballed to Xavier and then Mack left for Louisville. Then verballed to Cincinnati and Cronin left for UCLA. Eventually enrolled at Nebraska and only played in first few games and then left. So Evansville is the fourth school he has committed to. Hope he has found what he was looking for but based on how his recruiting has gone since last year I would guess he won’t be at UE for four years. But you never know.



Can't blame the kid for getting closer to home after reviewing Hoiberg's roster, which has seven (7) transfers and five (5) foreigners plus an over abundance of guards. What a mess. They have a 7-10 record thus far this season.

https://huskers.com/sports/mens-basketball/roster

Wonder if their freshman AROP (Egypt-Omaha)) is happy @ the bottom of the totem pole? His bio seemed much like ISU's Manny Arop (Sudan), who had a decent career in TH.

https://huskers.com/sports/mens-basketball/stats/2019-20


----------



## meistro

I'm watching SIU-Loyola. 1. I still think Loyola's arena looks like a high school gym. 2. Surprised Krutwieg hasn't worked on his body more. He looks heavier and out of shape.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Evansville up 35-30 at halftime against MSU. Hoping the Aces pull this one out as it would help us. Also wouldn't mind seeing UE win in general so their new coach can pick up a win. He didn't ask to get put through everything he's had to go through since the McCarty stuff.


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Evansville up 35-30 at halftime against MSU. Hoping the Aces pull this one out as it would help us. Also wouldn't mind seeing UE win in general so their new coach can pick up a win. He didn't ask to get put through everything he's had to go through since the McCarty stuff.



MSU just looks really bad. Like nobody on that team cares whether they’re playing basketball or not.


----------



## treeman

MSU has to be one of the most under achieving athletic programs in the country. They should be a consistent contender across the board in Valley sports. Outside of baseball they haven’t had much success in anything. They have facilities, enrollment, population growth, nice geographic location and can’t get it right. I hope Eville wins to create a little separation in the middle of the pack


----------



## pbutler218

Evansville didn't win.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Not in the Valley obviously but Louisville currently playing really well up 7 at Duke. Win or not Louisville is damn good.


----------



## Southgrad07

Uni impressive again. Up double digits at Bradley with a few to go.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Dawgs up 51-32 over Drake in the second half after a 16-0 run. Loyola up 9 on the Redbirds. Both games are about halfway through the second half.


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola wins

Southern Illinois wins over Drake. 

All we know right now is that Illinois State and Evansville are going to be playing on Thursday (barring a miracle) and UNI won’t be. Probably Loyola will avoid it too. Everyone else is right in the middle.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

UNI up to 29th in the AP Poll. It would be nice if they could finish out the season 11-1 (losing to us) and then lose in the MVC tournament so we could get 2 teams in this year.


----------



## pbutler218

SIU leading UNI tonight by 16 points with 10 minutes to go. Some teams improve (SIU) while others......well you know.


----------



## pbutler218

Ended up being a heck of a game. SIU won by 2.


----------



## BrokerZ

It’s almost as if it’s really, really hard to win on the road in this league. Unless you’re traveling to Evansville, expect home teams to hold court most weeks. Southern Illinois is not a better team than UNI and we all know that, but even superior talent has a hard time when it has to travel.

My point is, everyone needs to take a deep freaking breath on our season. We’re nowhere close to sunk yet. We definitely need to figure out how to play better on the road, but as everyone else in the Valley has shown that’s really difficult.


----------



## Bluethunder

BrokerZ said:


> It’s almost as if it’s really, really hard to win on the road in this league. Unless you’re traveling to Evansville, expect home teams to hold court most weeks. Southern Illinois is not a better team than UNI and we all know that, but even superior talent has a hard time when it has to travel.
> 
> My point is, everyone needs to take a deep freaking breath on our season. We’re nowhere close to sunk yet. We definitely need to figure out how to play better on the road, but as everyone else in the Valley has shown that’s really difficult.



Be careful Brokerz, that sounds like rational thinking which has no place on this board after a loss. :cheeky:


----------



## Buckhorn

What's really sad is that after five (5) yrs., some people on this Board are still unable to distinguish the difference between a "loss" and an ass-whipping!:wacko:


----------



## pbutler218

Buckhorn said:


> What's really sad is that after five (5) yrs., some people on this Board are still unable to distinguish the difference between a "loss" and an ass-whipping!:wacko:



Exactly!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Buckhorn said:


> What's really sad is that after five (5) yrs., some people on this Board are still unable to distinguish the difference between a "loss" and an ass-whipping!:wacko:



Well being an Evansville fan, you would be an expert at recognizing that.


----------



## Buckhorn

ISU's "big win" this season was against Wright State. Who was UE's "big win" over? :cheeky:

Also, have you glanced @ the MVC standings lately?


----------



## BrokerZ

Buckhorn said:


> What's really sad is that after five (5) yrs., some people on this Board are still unable to distinguish the difference between a "loss" and an ass-whipping!:wacko:



Last time I checked they both count the same in the loss column.  I didn't realize ass whippings were worth more than 1 L.


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State all over Valpo tonight. Up twenty with 2 min until halftime.

On a side note, watching the game and looking at the number of fans in attendance, I may never complain about our fan support again. I hope this few people show up when we play in Springfield.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Missouri State all over Valpo tonight. Up twenty with 2 min until halftime.
> 
> On a side note, watching the game and looking at the number of fans in attendance, I may never complain about our fan support again. I hope this few people show up when we play in Springfield.



I thought the Wahuna virus was in Springfield, and they had quarantined the city!  Damn, that made Hulman Center look positively full!


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> On a side note, watching the game and looking at the number of fans in attendance, I may never complain about our fan support again. I hope this few people show up when we play in Springfield.



It's amazing how not living up to expectations can affect a fan base...


----------



## Buckhorn

BrokerZ said:


> Last time I checked they both count the same in the loss column.  I didn't realize ass whippings were worth more than 1 L.



Statistically speaking, yes...but the "branding" leaves a painful psychological scar, especially upon 1st yr. players. A good coach can convert this into positive motivation, where a bad coach - well, you know.


----------



## Bluethunder

Southern Illinois wins at Illinois State 58-55. 

All but guarantees Eville and Illinois State will be playing on Thursday.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Bluethunder said:


> Southern Illinois wins at Illinois State 58-55. Illinois State will be playing on Thursday.



This is going to be a Hard Pill to swallow for ISU RED fans...they do NOT see themselves as, or are they ever a Thursday Night Team.

I'm NOT going to look it up, but I can't ever remember an ILLINOIS STATE team playing on Thursday Night...for a long time.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Gotta Hav said:


> This is going to be a Hard Pill to swallow for ISU RED fans...they do NOT see themselves as, or are they ever a Thursday Night Team.
> 
> I'm NOT going to look it up, but I can't ever remember an ILLINOIS STATE team playing on Thursday Night...for a long time.




Here's the research:

Deadbirds played on Thursday night in...

2019

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Missouri_Valley_Conference_Men's_Basketball_Tournament

as well as eight other years, going back to 1991


More frustrating is that we also played on Thursday in 2019 (& 2017), and ten other seasons during the same period.


----------



## Bluethunder

Watching Loyola v. UNI on ESPNU right now.  Pretty ugly so far, certainly doesn't look like the top two teams in the league.  A lot of turnovers.  Both teams playing faster than they probably should.

Halfway through the first half and its 12-10 Loyola.


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI up 4 at the half.

Drake up 12 at the half over MSU.

Eville and Valpo about to tip off.


----------



## Buckhorn

63-61 Valpo w/ 1:07 left. Best play by UE in a month...shows the difference a "coach" can make.

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=277457


----------



## Bluethunder

Valpo wins by 2 over the Acea
Drake wins by 2 over Missouri State
UNI wins in OT over Loyola


----------



## Gotta Hav

If you dorks (like TwitcHELL, MOGANa and 4q) aren't watching Loyola @ SIU right now, well you really are DORKS.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Gotta Hav said:


> If you dorks (like TwitcHELL, MOGANa and 4q) aren't watching Loyola @ SIU right now, well you really are DORKS.



WOW!  What a year for the MVC.  SIU at a SOLD OUT @ HOME crowd beat LOYOLA tonght.  

6 - 3  SIU in the MVC is for real Hommie!   Step up TREES!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SIU putting it on Drake at Drake right now.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

SIU wins 79-72. I can't believe I am saying this, but they might be the best team in the league right now. They are dangerous at home, and if they start winning on the road consistently watch out. If they make it to Saturday in St Louis they will almost for sure have the largest crowd especially with the way they have been playing.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> SIU putting it on Drake at Drake right now.



Defense always travels well, and right now SIU is playing better defensively than any other Valley team. They won’t shoot anyone out of the gym, but they’re not going to get shot out of the gym either.


----------



## skdent1414

Big night in the Valley. All teams that are tied or ahead of us are playing on the road tonight. We need to take care of business and we could find ourselves right in the thick of things for a top 2 seed.


----------



## Bluethunder

SIU beats Eville by four in OT.  That would have been huge for us if Eville could have found a way to pull it off.


----------



## BrokerZ

This Drake UNI game today has been outstanding. Anyone else watching?


----------



## Westbadenboy

Yes and I agree -- excellent game.  But for fans of 20-3 team in a sold out arena -- lots of just sitting there most of the game.  Not very engaged and even a few yawns from UNI fans.
Weird


----------



## Southgrad07

BrokerZ said:


> This Drake UNI game today has been outstanding. Anyone else watching?



Those two looked better than iu and Purdue today. Crazy .500 or below teams in those leagues still are in the field.


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State hanging in there at SIU.  Dogs up 2 with 6 minutes to go.  Bears win would be good for us, which is why I don't expect it to happen.


----------



## Bluethunder

Southern Illinois hits a game winner at the buzzer to win by two.


----------



## Bluethunder

Bradley holds off Evansville but the game was A LOT closer than the final score. Was tied with around 3-4 minutes left. 

Loyola up by around 14 in the second half. So we will be tied with Bradley for 4th and two games up on the race to stay out of the PIG.


----------



## Bluethunder

Valpo with a big comeback but Loyola hangs on to win by two


----------



## Hooper

Bluethunder said:


> Southern Illinois hits a game winner at the buzzer to win by two.



Jerry Kill, at a March 2019 press conference after firing Hinson:  “I want that arena full.”

11 months later:

https://mobile.twitter.com/Bryan_Mullins_/status/1226363957977456640


----------



## Buckhorn

The "story" was considerably more complicated, and much like the current ISU situation w/ Lansing:

https://www.midmajormadness.com/201...rn-illinois-salukis-basketball-mvc-jerry-kill

Then there's also the "What If's" tied to the Marcus Domask recruiting story. Without him, where would SIU be in the MVC standings and attendance? 

http://www.dailyrepublicannews.com/...ruitingsiu-hoops-history-sways-domask-to-sign

And finally, the personal integrity of Barry Hinson, as reflected in the following story surrounding his "resignation:"

https://thesouthern.com/sports/coll...cle_a732442c-1844-5c94-a912-80c90eaaec65.html


----------



## Hooper

Buckhorn said:


> The "story" was considerably more complicated, and much like the current ISU situation w/ Lansing:
> 
> https://www.midmajormadness.com/201...rn-illinois-salukis-basketball-mvc-jerry-kill
> 
> Then there's also the "What If's" tied to the Marcus Domask recruiting story. Without him, where would SIU be in the MVC standings and attendance?
> 
> http://www.dailyrepublicannews.com/...ruitingsiu-hoops-history-sways-domask-to-sign
> 
> And finally, the personal integrity of Barry Hinson, as reflected in the following story surrounding his "resignation:"
> 
> https://thesouthern.com/sports/coll...cle_a732442c-1844-5c94-a912-80c90eaaec65.html




And Kill realized it was important to honor Hinson’s contract, and he did.  Unlike some of the dingbats on here that have called for ISU to fire Lansing and make him litigate to get his buyout...which would do untold damage to future coaching hires as ISU would be saying “come coach for us, just don’t expect us to honor our contracts.”

I’ve posted it before, and I’ll always love ISU over my “other” school in Carbondale, but they handled the situation perfectly.  They offered him a buyout, he said no, they gave him one more year, then honored his contract, then upped their budget to be competitive.  It’s not rocket science.  Here is a transcript from an AD that gets it:


https://siusalukis.com/news/2019/3/...rence-to-discuss-mens-basketball-program.aspx


----------



## 4Q_iu

Hooper said:


> And Kill realized it was important to honor Hinson’s contract, and he did.  Unlike some of the dingbats on here that have called for ISU to fire Lansing and make him litigate to get his buyout...which would do untold damage to future coaching hires as ISU would be saying “come coach for us, just don’t expect us to honor our contracts.”
> 
> I’ve posted it before, and I’ll always love ISU over my “other” school in Carbondale, but they handled the situation perfectly.  They offered him a buyout, he said no, they gave him one more year, then honored his contract, then upped their budget to be competitive.  It’s not rocket science.  Here is a transcript from an AD that gets it:
> 
> 
> https://siusalukis.com/news/2019/3/...rence-to-discuss-mens-basketball-program.aspx





I see a very similar scenario in Terre-dise this April; I don't see a large increase in the MBB budget, or any other Athl Dept budget


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I don't think ISU will extend Lansing to be honest. He will get to finish out his contract and then we will most likely move on. Not saying that's the right decision, but I think Clink wants him gone and wants his own hires coaching our teams. Unfortunately as mentioned before he hasn't exactly made the best hires so far. We also have a president that has been harmful to our athletics overall so far with homecoming being the perfect example.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I don't think ISU will extend Lansing to be honest. He will get to finish out his contract and then we will most likely move on. Not saying that's the right decision, but I think Clink wants him gone and wants his own hires coaching our teams. Unfortunately as mentioned before he hasn't exactly made the best hires so far. *We also have a president that has been harmful to our athletics overall so far with homecoming being the perfect example.*




Remind me of her "harmful acts"?    Wanting tailgaters to pay for a ticket and WATCH the game vice listening to tunes, tossing balls and burning dogs in the tail gate area?

Work to curb the drinking that occurs from US41 to the outer-fringes of Hulman Regional Airport?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I have found very few people who were thrilled with the changes. Also if college kids walk to the stadium drunk at least they are not driving back drunk. I am in agreement with getting rid of the excessively loud music.

Don't forget about the Hulman Center stuff that delayed the project by a year. It is also way scaled down from what it was going to be.


----------



## 4Q_iu

I heard from some friends who attended this year, that they saw little change; they hadn't been in 5+ years but they felt there was more bitching to bitch than actual problems.

college kids are going to drink regardless, legal or otherwise; besides doesn't Uber and Lyft "solve" all of the drunk driving problems?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Getting ugly in Carbondale early. Bradley looks like world beaters right now and SIU can't buy a basket.


----------



## Buckhorn

Too much_ front line depth_ by Bradley. Bar, Kenell & Boya all w/ 2 fouls midway in the 1st-half & SIU couldn't capitalize. Looks like the Sycamores might've awakened ANOTHER "sleeping giant." Bradley is simply playing TOUGHER...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Got a game now. 58-57 BU leads with 7 min to go. I'm in the 7th row of the Banterra and this place is extremely loud. Will be surprised if Bradley hangs on. SIU winning helps us. If we win we are in 3rd assuming the Braves lose.


----------



## Hooper

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Got a game now. 58-57 BU leads with 7 min to go. I'm in the 7th row of the Banterra and this place is extremely loud. Will be surprised if Bradley hangs on. SIU winning helps us. If we win we are in 3rd assuming the Braves lose.



Did they sell it out again?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

It is at least 95% full. Not sure if it sold out. I bought my ticket a few days ago to make sure I could get a good seat.


----------



## ISUCC

Looks like Bradley hung on to win by 2


----------



## Sycamorefan96

For some reason SIU couldn't score the last 2 minutes. Ended up being a great game. Now I am over at Cape Girardeau getting ready to watch SE Missouri St and SIU-Edwardsville. Thought I'd get 2 games in one trip.


----------



## Bluethunder

Valpo down by 13 at Illinois State. That would be a big help to us if the Redbirds can hold on. 

Loyola all over UNI right now 28-12 with 9 min to go in the first.


----------



## pbutler218

Valpo came back and won. Illinois State flat out fell apart in the second half.


----------



## Bluethunder

This has not been our day. Both games went the opposite of what would have helped us.


----------



## sycamore tuff

I guess the Sycamores will just have to get TUFF and help themselves!  That's what good teams do.


----------



## ISUCC

with 4 games left, and 4 (7-7) teams fighting to avoid Thursday, here are the remaining schedules of each team

*Drake*
vs Valpo
@ Illinois State
@ Loyola
vs UNI

*Valpo*
@ Drake
vs Bradley
vs Missouri State
@ Indiana State

*Missouri State*
@Bradley
vs Loyola
@ Valpo
vs SIU

*Indiana State*
vs UNI
@ Evansville
@ Southern Illinois
vs Valpo

Everyone has pretty tough schedules here, to avoid Thursday someone is going to have to win a game or two they're not supposed to win. Who will step up and do that?


----------



## meistro

FYI Indiana’s 10 division 1 schools were a combined 1-9 over the weekend. Do we really grow basketball in Indiana?


----------



## 4Q_iu

meistro said:


> FYI Indiana’s 10 division 1 schools were a combined 1-9 over the weekend. Do we really grow basketball in Indiana?




 at the beginning of the 2018-19 season, there were 141 "Indiana-bred"* D1 MBB players across the nation

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...yle-guy-kris-wilkes-dylan-windler/1650447002/


have to think there approximately the same this season


* "Indiana-bred" is not defined by Matt Glenesk

 CJ Walker was born in Alaska, raised in Indiana
 Kyle Guy born in Indianapolis, played college ball in Virginia


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Todays games

LUC @ MSU
DU @ ILST
BU @ VU

Loyola, Illinois State, and Bradley winning would help us. I think the Bears will end up beating Loyola though. Drake and ILST is definitely a toss up. Bradley should beat Valpo.


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri state all over Loyola right now. 30-13 with about 7 min to play. MSU is really hot right now.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Missouri state all over Loyola right now. 30-13 with about 7 min to play. MSU is really hot right now.



Every time Loyola starts to make a run, MSU puts a stop to it quickly. The Bears are finally playing up to their potential.


----------



## BrokerZ

We really need Illinois State to hold on at home tonight. They’re up 9 right now with 7 minutes to play.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State being Illinois State. Gave up a 12-1 run, have missed their last seven shots and the game is now tied with 1:20 left. Sigh.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State hangs on to win. That is a big help to us.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Illinois State being Illinois State. Gave up a 12-1 run, have missed their last seven shots and the game is now tied with 1:20 left. Sigh.



They juuuuuust barely held on to win. With MSU winning today we really needed Drake to lose. Now it’s time for Bradley to take care of business against Valpo.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Looks like Drake will probably return to "Drake night". I find it unlikely they will win @Loyola or against UNI.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Bradley was kicking some butt.  They now are down 5 with 12 minutes to go.


----------



## Bluethunder

Valpo has outscored Bradley 30-15 so far in the second half and is threatening to blow the game open.


----------



## landrus13

Valpo beats Bradley 90-78.


----------



## landrus13

If ISU loses tomorrow, there's a logjam of teams that will be 8-8 in MVC play. ISU, Drake, Missouri State, and Valpo will all be 8-8 if ISU loses.


----------



## Bluethunder

SIU was up 8 at the half at UNI thanks to a 24-4 run or some crazy number like that to end the half. 

Then UNI blew them out in the second half and won by double digits.


----------



## meistro

All of the sudden, Valpo is playing pretty well. We will have our hands full on senior night.


----------



## 4Q_iu

meistro said:


> All of the sudden, Valpo is playing pretty well. We will have our hands full on senior night.




Should be a good game; @ Hulman to boot

Seniors need to step up to the challenge


----------



## 4Q_iu

loyola 64
drake 60


valparaiso 89
southwest missouri normal 74


----------



## pbutler218

meistro said:


> All of the sudden, Valpo is playing pretty well. We will have our hands full on senior night.



And Valpo played without their best player too.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

On MVCfans there's a guy called Hacksaw that comes up with some really good graphs. We officially have a 4% chance of finishing on Thursday. 

The most likely scenario right now is
1 UNI vs 8 Drake / 9 ILST
4 SIU vs 5 ISU
2 LUC vs 7 Valpo / 10 Evansville
3 Bradley vs 6 Missouri St

I guess SIU will be as good as a matchup for us as anyone. I think I would rather play them than Bradley at this point. Having UNI on our side would kind of suck, but we've played them well the first two times and maybe it would be an advantage since they have a really short bench.


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamorefan96 said:


> On MVCfans there's a guy called Hacksaw that comes up with some really good graphs. We officially have a 4% chance of finishing on Thursday.
> 
> The most likely scenario right now is
> 1 UNI vs 8 Drake / 9 ILST
> 4 SIU vs 5 ISU
> 2 LUC vs 7 Valpo / 10 Evansville
> 3 Bradley vs 6 Missouri St
> 
> I guess SIU will be as good as a matchup for us as anyone. I think I would rather play them than Bradley at this point. Having UNI on our side would kind of suck, but we've played them well the first two times and maybe it would be an advantage since they have a really short bench.



There’s only even a 4% chance for Thursday because there’s still an ever so remote chance MSU passes us in NET ranking if we both finish 9-9. I really see no way that could conceivably happen, but it is statistically possible so he has to put some kind of percentage on the possibility. 

We’re just playing for seeding. We could finish as high as 3rd and as low as 6th depending on how we perform the next 2 games.


----------



## BrokerZ

The new NCAA NET rankings are out after last night's games.  MSU dropped from 123 to 130 with their loss to Valpo.  We currently sit at 110, so it would take quite a bit of movement for us to fall below MSU after this weekend.  So much so that it's nearly an impossibility.


----------



## BrokerZ

Javon Freeman-Liberty from Valpo has mono, which is why he missed their game last night.  He's not expected to play against us on Saturday either, but hopes to be back for Arch Madness.  Even coming back by next week seems aggressive, but Valpo showed they are still tough by beating MSU last night without him.


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State up 7 right now on Bradley with 16 minutes to play


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State v Bradley going to OT


----------



## Bluethunder

Illinois State misses two 3 pt attempts in the last ten seconds and Bradley wins 74-71 in overtime.


----------



## Pendleton_alum

Final Seeding configurations from Matt Hackman on twitter.



Definitely worth a follow for all things conference tournament related.

https://twitter.com/mjhackman


----------



## treeman

Crazy how your perception can change so quickly in sports. With that being said, I want to win every game bbbuuutttt part of me feels that it would be better to face SIU in the 4/5 game than be a 3 seed and have to face a healthy valpo or Missouri State squad. We’d probably also avoid UNI as a 4/5 seed. Honestly the 2 teams I really don’t want to play in the St. Louis are Bradley and MSU, really don’t think we match up well with them.


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville loses at home to finish 0-18. I really didn’t think they would lose today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State handling SIU early. 

MSU is such a weird team.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Missouri State handling SIU early.
> 
> MSU is such a weird team.



That and every team in the league expect UNI has a terrible record on the road.


----------



## treeman

Jason Svoboda said:


> MSU is such a weird team.



Back to a 1 possession game.

but MSU is scary, they could beat us by 20 or we could beat them by 20.


----------



## Bluethunder

Northern Iowa putting on a clinic today. Up 18 in the second half at Drake


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI leaves no doubt they are the one seed by destroying Drake at Drake 70-43.


----------



## ISUCC

Sadly Missouri State 2020 recruit Ashley James was killed in an accidental shooting overnight. 

https://www.pilotonline.com/757team...0200303-sp54a3xurzauzkvm44shbfuhlm-story.html


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> Sadly Missouri State 2020 recruit Ashley James was killed in an accidental shooting overnight.
> 
> https://www.pilotonline.com/757team...0200303-sp54a3xurzauzkvm44shbfuhlm-story.html



Wow, that's terrible.


----------

